# Mass Shooting in Nova Scotia



## JGalt

Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.

*Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say*

Following a manhunt, Canadian police have arrested a suspect in a Nova Scotia shooting after multiple victims were found.

Gabriel Wortman, 51, was taken into custody on Sunday after a pursuit throughout the Canadian province, Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) said.

Wortman was believed to be wearing a police uniform and driving a police vehicle, but is not employed by the RCMP, according to the police. 

Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say

Heeerrre's Shooty...


----------



## Dalia

The world has gone mad


----------



## JGalt

Dalia said:


> The world has gone mad



It's always been that way. When they had wars back in Biblical times, as many as 50,000 - 100,000 people would be wiped out at a time.


----------



## MindWars

JGalt said:


> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> *Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say*
> 
> Following a manhunt, Canadian police have arrested a suspect in a Nova Scotia shooting after multiple victims were found.
> 
> Gabriel Wortman, 51, was taken into custody on Sunday after a pursuit throughout the Canadian province, Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) said.
> 
> Wortman was believed to be wearing a police uniform and driving a police vehicle, but is not employed by the RCMP, according to the police.
> 
> Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say
> 
> Heeerrre's Shooty...



Oh they must want the rest of the guns  these few scenarios going on the past few days--- signals something else is coming.


----------



## Toro

JGalt said:


> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.



Canada doesn't have a right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## OldLady

I saw a witness say two police cars were on fire.  What in hell kind of gun was he using?  A bazooka?  A flame thrower?  The computer is not working right and I can't pull up any more articles.  Share, folks.


----------



## Nostra

Maybe Dragonlady should worry about her own country for a while.

*Canada shooting rampage kills at least 10 including policewoman; gunman dead, investigators say*

*
A shooting rampage Sunday in Nova Scotia, Canada, killed at least 10 people including a policewoman, investigators said, adding that the shooter also died.

The lone gunman, 51-year-old Gabriel Wortman, "moved across the northern part of the province and committed what appears to be several homicides," Royal Canadian Mounted Police [RCMP] Chief Superintendent Chris Leather said. A possible motive was unclear. At one point, he apparently disguised himself as a police officer, investigators added.


At least one officer died and another suffered injuries, according to Brian Sauvé, the president of the National Police Federation union.

Investigators said earlier that they took Wortman into custody before later adding that he died. They did not give specifics.

Police said the incident began late Saturday in the tiny town of Portapique, initially reporting "multiple victims" and describing the suspect as possibly disguised as a mountie.

Wortman's name was released about nine hours after an initial tweet around midnight asking people to avoid the Portapique area and stay indoors as officers responded to a firearms complaint.*









						Canada shooting rampage kills at least 16 including policewoman; deadliest such attack in country's history
					

A horrific shooting rampage Sunday in Nova Scotia, Canada, killed at least 16 people including a policewoman, investigators said, in the deadliest attack of its kind inside that country in history.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Likkmee

Gabe Wortman ? IRA member ?


----------



## bluzman61

Nostra said:


> Maybe Dragonlady should worry about her own country for a while.
> 
> *Canada shooting rampage kills at least 10 including policewoman; gunman dead, investigators say*
> 
> 
> *A shooting rampage Sunday in Nova Scotia, Canada, killed at least 10 people including a policewoman, investigators said, adding that the shooter also died.
> 
> The lone gunman, 51-year-old Gabriel Wortman, "moved across the northern part of the province and committed what appears to be several homicides," Royal Canadian Mounted Police [RCMP] Chief Superintendent Chris Leather said. A possible motive was unclear. At one point, he apparently disguised himself as a police officer, investigators added.
> 
> 
> At least one officer died and another suffered injuries, according to Brian Sauvé, the president of the National Police Federation union.
> 
> Investigators said earlier that they took Wortman into custody before later adding that he died. They did not give specifics.
> 
> Police said the incident began late Saturday in the tiny town of Portapique, initially reporting "multiple victims" and describing the suspect as possibly disguised as a mountie.
> 
> Wortman's name was released about nine hours after an initial tweet around midnight asking people to avoid the Portapique area and stay indoors as officers responded to a firearms complaint.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada shooting rampage kills at least 16 including policewoman; deadliest such attack in country's history
> 
> 
> A horrific shooting rampage Sunday in Nova Scotia, Canada, killed at least 16 people including a policewoman, investigators said, in the deadliest attack of its kind inside that country in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Wow, thank goodness they have such strict gun laws in Canada, eh?


----------



## bluzman61

Likkmee said:


> Gabe Wortman ? IRA member ?


COULD'VE been a frustrated Amish individual......


----------



## Nostra

Looks like Canada has a shooting spree epidemic on it's hands.









						Ottawa shooting leaves 1 dead, 3 hurt as 'coordinated response' underway, police say
					

One person was killed and three others were injured in a shooting Wednesday morning in Canada’s capital city of Ottawa and a "coordinated response" is underway as police hunt for a suspect, according to officials.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Jitss617

Protect your country!


----------



## Toro

Canada isn't "gun free," moron.


----------



## beagle9

Toro said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't have a right to keep and bear arms.
Click to expand...

Oh really, then how did this guy have a weapon to do his dastardly deeds with ??? Just goes to show that Criminals will get guns no matter what rules are adopted or what rules are applied.

Just like this virus, they have to take each case as it arises just like it always did.

The leftist or Democrat way of thinking is to punish everyone for the dastardly deeds of one. It is absolutely un-American to think like that. We as American's won't play into the bullcrap anymore. Go Trump, as we know you aren't perfect, but you are doing the best you can in the situation's. We appreciate it too.


----------



## bluzman61

Toro said:


> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.


He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?


----------



## Toro

beagle9 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't have a right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really, then how did this guy have a weapon to do his dastardly deeds with ??? Just goes to show that Criminals will get guns no matter what rules are adopted or what rules are applied.
> 
> Just like this virus, they have to take each case as it arises just like it always did.
> 
> The leftist or Democrat way of thinking is to punish everyone for the dastardly deeds of one. It is absolutely un-American to think like that. We as American's won't play into the bullcrap anymore. Go Trump, as we know you aren't perfect, but you are doing the best you can in the situation's. We appreciate it too.
Click to expand...


First, the rate of long gun ownership in Canada is about as high as it is in the US.  Canada makes it very difficult to own handguns.  It's virtually impossible to own a machine gun.  Most illegal weapons in Canada are imported from the US.  

Second, the rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that it is in Canada.


----------



## Toro

Jitss617 said:


> Protect your country!



Hey look - it was a white male who was the killer.

Just like you, jitler!


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't have a right to keep and bear arms.
Click to expand...

But they can keep and arm bears.


----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't have a right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really, then how did this guy have a weapon to do his dastardly deeds with ??? Just goes to show that Criminals will get guns no matter what rules are adopted or what rules are applied.
> 
> Just like this virus, they have to take each case as it arises just like it always did.
> 
> The leftist or Democrat way of thinking is to punish everyone for the dastardly deeds of one. It is absolutely un-American to think like that. We as American's won't play into the bullcrap anymore. Go Trump, as we know you aren't perfect, but you are doing the best you can in the situation's. We appreciate it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, the rate of long gun ownership in Canada is about as high as it is in the US.  Canada makes it very difficult to own handguns.  It's virtually impossible to own a machine gun.  Most illegal weapons in Canada are imported from the US.
> 
> Second, the rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that it is in Canada.
Click to expand...

The point is and you already made it, they don’t have the right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## Jitss617

Toro said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't have a right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really, then how did this guy have a weapon to do his dastardly deeds with ??? Just goes to show that Criminals will get guns no matter what rules are adopted or what rules are applied.
> 
> Just like this virus, they have to take each case as it arises just like it always did.
> 
> The leftist or Democrat way of thinking is to punish everyone for the dastardly deeds of one. It is absolutely un-American to think like that. We as American's won't play into the bullcrap anymore. Go Trump, as we know you aren't perfect, but you are doing the best you can in the situation's. We appreciate it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, the rate of long gun ownership in Canada is about as high as it is in the US.  Canada makes it very difficult to own handguns.  It's virtually impossible to own a machine gun.  Most illegal weapons in Canada are imported from the US.
> 
> Second, the rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that it is in Canada.
Click to expand...

The gun didn’t do this a man did.


----------



## Pogo

Nostra said:


> Maybe Dragonlady should worry about her own country for a while.
> 
> *Canada shooting rampage kills at least 10 including policewoman; gunman dead, investigators say*
> 
> 
> *A shooting rampage Sunday in Nova Scotia, Canada, killed at least 10 people including a policewoman, investigators said, adding that the shooter also died.
> 
> The lone gunman, 51-year-old Gabriel Wortman, "moved across the northern part of the province and committed what appears to be several homicides," Royal Canadian Mounted Police [RCMP] Chief Superintendent Chris Leather said. A possible motive was unclear. At one point, he apparently disguised himself as a police officer, investigators added.
> 
> 
> At least one officer died and another suffered injuries, according to Brian Sauvé, the president of the National Police Federation union.
> 
> Investigators said earlier that they took Wortman into custody before later adding that he died. They did not give specifics.
> 
> Police said the incident began late Saturday in the tiny town of Portapique, initially reporting "multiple victims" and describing the suspect as possibly disguised as a mountie.
> 
> Wortman's name was released about nine hours after an initial tweet around midnight asking people to avoid the Portapique area and stay indoors as officers responded to a firearms complaint.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada shooting rampage kills at least 16 including policewoman; deadliest such attack in country's history
> 
> 
> A horrific shooting rampage Sunday in Nova Scotia, Canada, killed at least 16 people including a policewoman, investigators said, in the deadliest attack of its kind inside that country in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com



Nova Scotia _again_?

Dafuk is this thread doing in "Politics"?


----------



## Toro

Unkotare said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't have a right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> 
> 
> But they can keep and arm bears.
Click to expand...


There are millions of rifles in Canada.  There's a lot of hunting.

But there are very few handguns.  Machine guns are virtually non-existent.


----------



## Pogo

Nostra said:


> Looks like Canada has a shooting spree epidemic on it's [sic] hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottawa shooting leaves 1 dead, 3 hurt as 'coordinated response' underway, police say
> 
> 
> One person was killed and three others were injured in a shooting Wednesday morning in Canada’s capital city of Ottawa and a "coordinated response" is underway as police hunt for a suspect, according to officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com



I know right?  Why the last one was only six short years ago.  Well, except for the Rumper guy at the mosque.
A shooting spree epidemic on* it is* hands indeed, he said redundantly.


----------



## JGalt

Toro said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't have a right to keep and bear arms.
Click to expand...


That's the point. Obviously nobody fired back at him.


----------



## Lakhota

Toro said:


> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.



I agree!  The thread title is hilarious!  What a moron!


----------



## Toro

JGalt said:


> That's the point. Obviously nobody fired back at him.



The rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that of Canada. Yet Americans have the right to shoot back.  

It's a nice fantasy.  But it's divorced from reality.


----------



## Pogo

bluzman61 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
Click to expand...


Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.




Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?


----------



## JGalt

OldLady said:


> I saw a witness say two police cars were on fire.  What in hell kind of gun was he using?  A bazooka?  A flame thrower?  The computer is not working right and I can't pull up any more articles.  Share, folks.



A 9mm full-metal jacked handgun round can easily penetrate automotive sheet metal. There are any number of components under the hood that when struck with a bullet, can leak gasoline onto a hot engine, thereby starting a fire. 

Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## JGalt

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protect your country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look - it was a white male who was the killer.
> 
> Just like you, jitler!
Click to expand...


It's Canada. All they have there are angry white males. Or drunk white males, either one.


----------



## JGalt

Toro said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point. Obviously nobody fired back at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that of Canada. Yet Americans have the right to shoot back.
> 
> It's a nice fantasy.  But it's divorced from reality.
Click to expand...


Do you mean I've carried that Glock every day for the last 10 years, for nothing?

Please don't tell me that.


----------



## Toro

JGalt said:


> It's Canada. All they have there are angry white males. Or drunk white males, either one.



Drunk white males.  Trust me.


----------



## bluzman61

Pogo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
Click to expand...

He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Just awful. God Bless the families of those lost. That is terrible.


----------



## Leo123

Toro said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point. Obviously nobody fired back at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that of Canada. Yet Americans have the right to shoot back.
> 
> It's a nice fantasy.  But it's divorced from reality.
Click to expand...

Wrong, Americans don't have a 'right' to shoot back in 'gun free' zones.   Also, if you so happen to kill a perp, you'll be in the back of a police car and possibly charged.


----------



## bluzman61

ColonelAngus said:


> Just awful. God Bless the families of those lost. That is terrible.


Yes, terrible, but unfortunately, QUITE preventable.


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't have a right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> 
> 
> But they can keep and arm bears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are millions of rifles in Canada.  There's a lot of hunting.
> 
> But there are very few handguns.  Machine guns are virtually non-existent.
Click to expand...

When you ban the right to bear arms, only the bears will be armed.


----------



## Missourian

Toro said:


> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.


Not gun free...but restricted...didn't C-12 or something heavily restrict privately owned handguns and semi-automatics?


----------



## Leo123

Toro said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Canada. All they have there are angry white males. Or drunk white males, either one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drunk white males.  Trust me.
Click to expand...

In the inner cities in America it's drug addled black males.


----------



## JGalt

Leo123 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point. Obviously nobody fired back at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that of Canada. Yet Americans have the right to shoot back.
> 
> It's a nice fantasy.  But it's divorced from reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, Americans don't have a 'right' to shoot back in 'gun free' zones.   Also, if you so happen to kill a perp, you'll be in the back of a police car and possibly charged.
Click to expand...


Better tried by 12 than carried by 6, someone said.


----------



## Toro

Missourian said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Not gun free...but restricted...didn't C-12 or something heavily restrict privately owned handguns and semi-automatics?
Click to expand...


Correct.

Almost all illegal handguns and semi-automatics are smuggled illegally into Canada from the US.

There are millions of rifles, however.  I've fired one, though I never owned one.  Many of my friends as kids took firearms training so they could hunt.  It's very common.


----------



## ColonelAngus

It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.

What kind of sick monster would do that?


----------



## Likkmee

Damn. Is that m


JGalt said:


> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> *Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say*
> 
> Following a manhunt, Canadian police have arrested a suspect in a Nova Scotia shooting after multiple victims were found.
> 
> Gabriel Wortman, 51, was taken into custody on Sunday after a pursuit throughout the Canadian province, Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) said.
> 
> Wortman was believed to be wearing a police uniform and driving a police vehicle, but is not employed by the RCMP, according to the police.
> 
> Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say
> 
> Heeerrre's Shooty...


My ole buddy Calvin Ayre ?


----------



## beautress

Toro said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point. Obviously nobody fired back at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that of Canada. Yet Americans have the right to shoot back.
> 
> It's a nice fantasy.  But it's divorced from reality.
Click to expand...

Mr. Toro said: "The rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that of Canada. Yet Americans have the right to shoot back. It's a nice fantasy. But it's divorced from reality."

The people of the United States of America like the right to keep and bear arms, whether they own a gun or not. And lovers of the founder's Constitution of the USA, Republicans support owning a gun if only to ward off evildoers who'd strike them on politics, or with a false allegation like Christine Blasey-Ford.


----------



## Toro

beautress said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point. Obviously nobody fired back at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that of Canada. Yet Americans have the right to shoot back.
> 
> It's a nice fantasy.  But it's divorced from reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people of the United States of America like the right to keep and bear arms, whether they own a gun or not. And lovers of the founder's Constitution of the USA, Republicans support owning a gun if only to ward off evildoers who'd strike them on politics, or with a false allegation like Christine Blasey-Ford.
Click to expand...


That's nice.  

But it's irrelevant to the OP.


----------



## OldLady

ColonelAngus said:


> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?


A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.

We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
But a denture maker?


----------



## Missourian

Toro said:


> Correct.
> 
> Almost all illegal handguns and semi-automatics are smuggled illegally into Canada from the US.
> 
> There are millions of rifles, however.  I've fired one, though I never owned one.  Many of my friends as kids took firearms training so they could hunt.  It's very common.




That I know...quite a gun culture up there.  I have a Canadian internet friend who puts my firearm knowledge to shame.

Stangely short barrel rifles and shotgun (colloquially termed "sawed off" in the US) are still legal up there but were banned here since National Firearm Act was passed in the 1930s.

Just a weird quirk in the law.


----------



## ColonelAngus

OldLady said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
Click to expand...


WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?


----------



## beautress

Toro said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point. Obviously nobody fired back at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that of Canada. Yet Americans have the right to shoot back.
> 
> It's a nice fantasy.  But it's divorced from reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people of the United States of America like the right to keep and bear arms, whether they own a gun or not. And lovers of the founder's Constitution of the USA, Republicans support owning a gun if only to ward off evildoers who'd strike them on politics, or with a false allegation like Christine Blasey-Ford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> But it's irrelevant to the OP.
Click to expand...

Is it? You said in opening a critique of the American people's gun rights saying: "The rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that of Canada. Yet Americans have the right to shoot back. It's a nice fantasy.  But it's divorced from reality."

Project much, Mr. Toro?  I merely responded with an opinion to your critique of my fellow Americans and me, a citizen who does not care for guns but supports ownership according to our nation's Constitution. And I will defend the Constitution if I notice an alien calls the Bill of Rights privileges a "fantasy divorced from reality."  I will not respond with a critique of Canada because I love the other Canadians who live there and are such good stewards of God's natural beauties He put them in charge of.


----------



## Likkmee

beautress said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point. Obviously nobody fired back at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that of Canada. Yet Americans have the right to shoot back.
> 
> It's a nice fantasy.  But it's divorced from reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people of the United States of America like the right to keep and bear arms, whether they own a gun or not. And lovers of the founder's Constitution of the USA, Republicans support owning a gun if only to ward off evildoers who'd strike them on politics, or with a false allegation like Christine Blasey-Ford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> But it's irrelevant to the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it? You said in opening a critique of the American people's gun rights saying: "The rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that of Canada. Yet Americans have the right to shoot back. It's a nice fantasy.  But it's divorced from reality."
> 
> Project much, Mr. Toro?  I merely responded with an opinion to your critique of my fellow Americans and me, a citizen who does not care for guns but supports ownership according to our nation's Constitution. And I will defend the Constitution if I notice an alien calls the Bill of Rights privileges a "fantasy divorced from reality."  I will not respond with a critique of Canada because I love the other Canadians who live there and are such good stewards of God's natural beauties He put them in charge of.
Click to expand...

WHY WHY WHY do you idiots challenge ?
Canuks are a bunch of assholes.Cheap motherfuckers too. Ask any tourist destination


----------



## Flash

Canadians are not citizens.  They are subjects.

The government can fuck them and take away their rights any way they want.


----------



## OldLady

ColonelAngus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
Click to expand...

Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."


----------



## Pogo

bluzman61 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
Click to expand...


That flew over your head huh.

OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".

=OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.

Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.

"Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?

Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?


----------



## ColonelAngus

OldLady said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
Click to expand...


Just awful. I am so sad for those affected. Such a disgusting act.


----------



## beagle9

Toro said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't have a right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really, then how did this guy have a weapon to do his dastardly deeds with ??? Just goes to show that Criminals will get guns no matter what rules are adopted or what rules are applied.
> 
> Just like this virus, they have to take each case as it arises just like it always did.
> 
> The leftist or Democrat way of thinking is to punish everyone for the dastardly deeds of one. It is absolutely un-American to think like that. We as American's won't play into the bullcrap anymore. Go Trump, as we know you aren't perfect, but you are doing the best you can in the situation's. We appreciate it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, the rate of long gun ownership in Canada is about as high as it is in the US.  Canada makes it very difficult to own handguns.  It's virtually impossible to own a machine gun.  Most illegal weapons in Canada are imported from the US.
> 
> Second, the rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that it is in Canada.
Click to expand...

Move to Canada then.


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't have a right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really, then how did this guy have a weapon to do his dastardly deeds with ??? Just goes to show that Criminals will get guns no matter what rules are adopted or what rules are applied.
> 
> Just like this virus, they have to take each case as it arises just like it always did.
> 
> The leftist or Democrat way of thinking is to punish everyone for the dastardly deeds of one. It is absolutely un-American to think like that. We as American's won't play into the bullcrap anymore. Go Trump, as we know you aren't perfect, but you are doing the best you can in the situation's. We appreciate it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, the rate of long gun ownership in Canada is about as high as it is in the US.  Canada makes it very difficult to own handguns.  It's virtually impossible to own a machine gun.  Most illegal weapons in Canada are imported from the US.
> 
> Second, the rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that it is in Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is and you already made it, they don’t have the right to keep and bear arms.
Click to expand...

And your point is what ??


----------



## beagle9

Pogo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That flew over your head huh.
> 
> OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".
> 
> =OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.
> 
> Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.
> 
> "Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?
> 
> Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?
Click to expand...

That was alot of words that had no meaning in regards to an insane person commiting a crime that deserves him being carried out and hung in the public square.

The main problem is the punishment not meeting the crime anymore. And we all know why that is.


----------



## ColonelAngus

OldLady said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
Click to expand...


Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.


----------



## esalla

JGalt said:


> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> *Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say*
> 
> Following a manhunt, Canadian police have arrested a suspect in a Nova Scotia shooting after multiple victims were found.
> 
> Gabriel Wortman, 51, was taken into custody on Sunday after a pursuit throughout the Canadian province, Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) said.
> 
> Wortman was believed to be wearing a police uniform and driving a police vehicle, but is not employed by the RCMP, according to the police.
> 
> Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say
> 
> Heeerrre's Shooty...


They should have given him toilet paper


----------



## bluzman61

beagle9 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That flew over your head huh.
> 
> OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".
> 
> =OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.
> 
> Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.
> 
> "Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?
> 
> Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was alot of words that had no meaning in regards to an insane person commiting a crime that deserves him being carried out and hung in the public square.
> 
> The main problem is the punishment not meeting the crime anymore. And we all know why that is.
Click to expand...

Well, Pogo IS an idiot.....


----------



## beautress

Likkmee said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point. Obviously nobody fired back at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that of Canada. Yet Americans have the right to shoot back.
> 
> It's a nice fantasy.  But it's divorced from reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people of the United States of America like the right to keep and bear arms, whether they own a gun or not. And lovers of the founder's Constitution of the USA, Republicans support owning a gun if only to ward off evildoers who'd strike them on politics, or with a false allegation like Christine Blasey-Ford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> But it's irrelevant to the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it? You said in opening a critique of the American people's gun rights saying: "The rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that of Canada. Yet Americans have the right to shoot back. It's a nice fantasy.  But it's divorced from reality."
> 
> Project much, Mr. Toro?  I merely responded with an opinion to your critique of my fellow Americans and me, a citizen who does not care for guns but supports ownership according to our nation's Constitution. And I will defend the Constitution if I notice an alien calls the Bill of Rights privileges a "fantasy divorced from reality."  I will not respond with a critique of Canada because I love the other Canadians who live there and are such good stewards of God's natural beauties He put them in charge of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY WHY WHY do you idiots challenge ?
> Canuks are a bunch of assholes.Cheap motherfuckers too. Ask any tourist destination
Click to expand...

I'm sorry if you had a bad experience with a Canadian. I have traveled there several times, from Toronto to Vancouver, and heard a master historian's lectures for 2 weeks on everything from Canada's association and loyalty to the United Kingdom and establishment of natural zones across their nation in which wildlife and native Canadian tribes receive the utmost respect. And they love their soldiers and honor them with poppy fields...




*In Flanders Fields*​John McCrae - 1872-1918

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.
We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
        In Flanders fields.
Take up our quarrel with the foe: 
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high. 
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
        In Flanders fields.

So bless the men who died defending Canadian interests and bless those who were taken unfairly earlier today in Northern Canada.​​


----------



## Pogo

beagle9 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That flew over your head huh.
> 
> OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".
> 
> =OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.
> 
> Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.
> 
> "Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?
> 
> Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was alot of words that had no meaning in regards to an insane person commiting a crime that deserves him being carried out and hung in the public square.
Click to expand...


Maybe that's because it was pointed to a dullard who doesn't understand cause-and-effect, YA THINK?  So no, it's got nothing to do with any crime, it has to do with the bogus point THAT I QUOTED WHICH IS WHY THE FUCK I QUOTED IT and which is still --- amazingly enough --- STILL SITTING THERE IN THE QUOTE NEST FOR ALL TO SEE..  

Reading is truly a lost art.  SMH



beagle9 said:


> The main problem is the punishment not meeting the crime anymore. And we all know why that is.



Oh do we now.  And why is that?  Because it just happened TODAY?


----------



## OldLady

ColonelAngus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just awful. I am so sad for those affected. Such a disgusting act.
Click to expand...

The last killing with a gun around here that I remember was about twenty years ago--a private domestic violence incident.  So yeah, it was awful.  It's NOT how we roll.


----------



## beagle9

Toro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't have a right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> 
> 
> But they can keep and arm bears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are millions of rifles in Canada.  There's a lot of hunting.
> 
> But there are very few handguns.  Machine guns are virtually non-existent.
Click to expand...

Makes no difference.. A gun is a gun. It can't do anything unless a person with some kind of twisted mind takes a weapon and uses it to murder people. The thing is, is that a person isn't stupid, insane maybe, but not so stupid most times that he can't take a weapon of any choice, and commit murder with it.

The only thing that a society can do is to promote Godlyness and proper upbringing of our children before they are broken. If we do this, then guns can lay around anywhere, and they are no threat to anyone. For the most part back in the day, we had this going on, but an evil generation has come upon us, and it is one in which was groomed over time to be a generation that harbors these types of individuals within the groups.  It's not hard to see them coming, but if we are lied to, and therefore convinced by those who would have us put our gaurds down, and give up our rights then we will pay dearly for it.


----------



## OldLady

I almost asked bluzman what in hell is so funny, but then I remembered I don't want to see his drivel anyway.


----------



## beagle9

Pogo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That flew over your head huh.
> 
> OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".
> 
> =OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.
> 
> Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.
> 
> "Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?
> 
> Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was alot of words that had no meaning in regards to an insane person commiting a crime that deserves him being carried out and hung in the public square.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because it was pointed to a dullard who doesn't understand cause-and-effect, YA THINK?  So no, it's got nothing to do with any crime, it has to do with the bogus point THAT I QUOTED WHICH IS WHY THE FUCK I QUOTED IT and which is still --- amazingly enough --- STILL SITTING THERE IN THE QUOTE NEST FOR ALL TO SEE..
> 
> Reading is truly a lost art.  SMH
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main problem is the punishment not meeting the crime anymore. And we all know why that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh do we now.  And why is that?  Because it just happened TODAY?
Click to expand...


Such a simpleton you are... So what if it happened today, the pattern rings true when we see this sort of thing happening, and the lead up usually goes with the copycat syndrome played out by those individuals who are either groomed or were a ticking time bomb because the pressure had gotten to them.


----------



## OldLady

ColonelAngus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
Click to expand...

Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.


----------



## bluzman61

OldLady said:


> I almost asked bluzman what in hell is so funny, but then I remembered I don't want to see his drivel anyway.


Well, I know YOUR drivel ALWAYS gives me a laugh, you Canadian Clown!  And I meant funny as in ironic, NOT humorous, ya dummy.


----------



## beagle9

esalla said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> *Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say*
> 
> Following a manhunt, Canadian police have arrested a suspect in a Nova Scotia shooting after multiple victims were found.
> 
> Gabriel Wortman, 51, was taken into custody on Sunday after a pursuit throughout the Canadian province, Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) said.
> 
> Wortman was believed to be wearing a police uniform and driving a police vehicle, but is not employed by the RCMP, according to the police.
> 
> Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say
> 
> Heeerrre's Shooty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should have given him toilet paper
Click to expand...

Denying someone toilet paper in America right now would be a dangerous thing.


----------



## Pogo

beagle9 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That flew over your head huh.
> 
> OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".
> 
> =OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.
> 
> Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.
> 
> "Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?
> 
> Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was alot of words that had no meaning in regards to an insane person commiting a crime that deserves him being carried out and hung in the public square.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because it was pointed to a dullard who doesn't understand cause-and-effect, YA THINK?  So no, it's got nothing to do with any crime, it has to do with the bogus point THAT I QUOTED WHICH IS WHY THE FUCK I QUOTED IT and which is still --- amazingly enough --- STILL SITTING THERE IN THE QUOTE NEST FOR ALL TO SEE..
> 
> Reading is truly a lost art.  SMH
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main problem is the punishment not meeting the crime anymore. And we all know why that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh do we now.  And why is that?  Because it just happened TODAY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a simpleton you are... So what if it happened today, the pattern rings true when we see this sort of thing happening, and the lead up usually goes with the copycat syndrome played out by those individuals who are either groomed or were a ticking time bomb because the pressure had gotten to them.
Click to expand...


SO, you yammered some inchoatity about "punishment not meeting the crime".  What, you think things happen way faster in Canada just because they use metric time?

And if you wanna whine about not "liking" my post that took you to task for being illiterate, then take the time to frickin' READ IT in the first place and maybe you won't end up all butthurt about it, snowflake.


----------



## Pogo

Nostra said:


> Maybe Dragonlady should worry about her own country for a while.
> 
> *Canada shooting rampage kills at least 10 including policewoman; gunman dead, investigators say*
> 
> 
> *A shooting rampage Sunday in Nova Scotia, Canada, killed at least 10 people including a policewoman, investigators said, adding that the shooter also died.
> 
> The lone gunman, 51-year-old Gabriel Wortman, "moved across the northern part of the province and committed what appears to be several homicides," Royal Canadian Mounted Police [RCMP] Chief Superintendent Chris Leather said. A possible motive was unclear. At one point, he apparently disguised himself as a police officer, investigators added.
> 
> 
> At least one officer died and another suffered injuries, according to Brian Sauvé, the president of the National Police Federation union.
> 
> Investigators said earlier that they took Wortman into custody before later adding that he died. They did not give specifics.
> 
> Police said the incident began late Saturday in the tiny town of Portapique, initially reporting "multiple victims" and describing the suspect as possibly disguised as a mountie.
> 
> Wortman's name was released about nine hours after an initial tweet around midnight asking people to avoid the Portapique area and stay indoors as officers responded to a firearms complaint.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada shooting rampage kills at least 16 including policewoman; deadliest such attack in country's history
> 
> 
> A horrific shooting rampage Sunday in Nova Scotia, Canada, killed at least 16 people including a policewoman, investigators said, in the deadliest attack of its kind inside that country in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com



Gotta love the way Fox Noise lets its audience know it's "Nova Scotia, Canada", so they know we're not talking about "Nova Scotia, Paraguay".  They know their audience.


----------



## beagle9

Pogo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That flew over your head huh.
> 
> OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".
> 
> =OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.
> 
> Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.
> 
> "Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?
> 
> Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was alot of words that had no meaning in regards to an insane person commiting a crime that deserves him being carried out and hung in the public square.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because it was pointed to a dullard who doesn't understand cause-and-effect, YA THINK?  So no, it's got nothing to do with any crime, it has to do with the bogus point THAT I QUOTED WHICH IS WHY THE FUCK I QUOTED IT and which is still --- amazingly enough --- STILL SITTING THERE IN THE QUOTE NEST FOR ALL TO SEE..
> 
> Reading is truly a lost art.  SMH
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main problem is the punishment not meeting the crime anymore. And we all know why that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh do we now.  And why is that?  Because it just happened TODAY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a simpleton you are... So what if it happened today, the pattern rings true when we see this sort of thing happening, and the lead up usually goes with the copycat syndrome played out by those individuals who are either groomed or were a ticking time bomb because the pressure had gotten to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO, you yammered some inchoatity about "punishment not meeting the crime".  What, you think things happen way faster in Canada just because they use metric time?
> 
> And if you wanna whine about not "liking" my post that took you to task for being illiterate, then take the time to frickin' READ IT in the first place and maybe you won't end up all butthurt about it, snowflake.
Click to expand...

I don't usually read drivel, but unfortunately I messed up and tried to read yours.


----------



## Pogo

beagle9 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That flew over your head huh.
> 
> OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".
> 
> =OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.
> 
> Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.
> 
> "Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?
> 
> Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was alot of words that had no meaning in regards to an insane person commiting a crime that deserves him being carried out and hung in the public square.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because it was pointed to a dullard who doesn't understand cause-and-effect, YA THINK?  So no, it's got nothing to do with any crime, it has to do with the bogus point THAT I QUOTED WHICH IS WHY THE FUCK I QUOTED IT and which is still --- amazingly enough --- STILL SITTING THERE IN THE QUOTE NEST FOR ALL TO SEE..
> 
> Reading is truly a lost art.  SMH
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main problem is the punishment not meeting the crime anymore. And we all know why that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh do we now.  And why is that?  Because it just happened TODAY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a simpleton you are... So what if it happened today, the pattern rings true when we see this sort of thing happening, and the lead up usually goes with the copycat syndrome played out by those individuals who are either groomed or were a ticking time bomb because the pressure had gotten to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO, you yammered some inchoatity about "punishment not meeting the crime".  What, you think things happen way faster in Canada just because they use metric time?
> 
> And if you wanna whine about not "liking" my post that took you to task for being illiterate, then take the time to frickin' READ IT in the first place and maybe you won't end up all butthurt about it, snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't read drivel.
Click to expand...


And that's why you're in the position you're in now.


----------



## bluzman61

beagle9 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That flew over your head huh.
> 
> OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".
> 
> =OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.
> 
> Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.
> 
> "Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?
> 
> Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was alot of words that had no meaning in regards to an insane person commiting a crime that deserves him being carried out and hung in the public square.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because it was pointed to a dullard who doesn't understand cause-and-effect, YA THINK?  So no, it's got nothing to do with any crime, it has to do with the bogus point THAT I QUOTED WHICH IS WHY THE FUCK I QUOTED IT and which is still --- amazingly enough --- STILL SITTING THERE IN THE QUOTE NEST FOR ALL TO SEE..
> 
> Reading is truly a lost art.  SMH
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main problem is the punishment not meeting the crime anymore. And we all know why that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh do we now.  And why is that?  Because it just happened TODAY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a simpleton you are... So what if it happened today, the pattern rings true when we see this sort of thing happening, and the lead up usually goes with the copycat syndrome played out by those individuals who are either groomed or were a ticking time bomb because the pressure had gotten to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO, you yammered some inchoatity about "punishment not meeting the crime".  What, you think things happen way faster in Canada just because they use metric time?
> 
> And if you wanna whine about not "liking" my post that took you to task for being illiterate, then take the time to frickin' READ IT in the first place and maybe you won't end up all butthurt about it, snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't usually read drivel, but unfortunately I messed up and tried to read yours.
Click to expand...

He-he, unfortunately Pogo posts a LOT of drivel......


----------



## ColonelAngus

OldLady said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.
Click to expand...


Surely, but if you see anything, please post it. This is awful.

Thanks.


----------



## westwall

Dalia said:


> The world has gone mad







Yup


----------



## gipper

beagle9 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't have a right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really, then how did this guy have a weapon to do his dastardly deeds with ??? Just goes to show that Criminals will get guns no matter what rules are adopted or what rules are applied.
> 
> Just like this virus, they have to take each case as it arises just like it always did.
> 
> The leftist or Democrat way of thinking is to punish everyone for the dastardly deeds of one. It is absolutely un-American to think like that. We as American's won't play into the bullcrap anymore. Go Trump, as we know you aren't perfect, but you are doing the best you can in the situation's. We appreciate it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, the rate of long gun ownership in Canada is about as high as it is in the US.  Canada makes it very difficult to own handguns.  It's virtually impossible to own a machine gun.  Most illegal weapons in Canada are imported from the US.
> 
> Second, the rate of mass murder by guns in the US is something like 8x that it is in Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is and you already made it, they don’t have the right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point is what ??
Click to expand...

Just reiterating the point. Nothing more.


----------



## Pogo

ColonelAngus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely, but if you see anything, please post it. This is awful.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...



>> Nova Scotia RCMP responded to numerous 911 calls about a gun-related incident late Saturday night in the small community of Portapique, 33 kilometres west of Truro, N.S.​​Police said at a news conference late Sunday afternoon that they found "several" casualties inside and outside a residence, but no suspect.​​Police secured the area and began a search that led to multiple sites in the area, including structures on fire. They eventually pursued the suspect across several Nova Scotia communities. The province's police watchdog, the Serious Incident Response Team (SIRT), named the village of Shubenacadie as the site of a "serious criminal event."​​Crimes were scattered over at least 50 kilometres, police said. The suspect used his gun during the rampage, but may have used "other methods" as well, said RCMP Chief Supt. Chris Leather.​​Leather said that "in excess of 10 people" were killed and at least two people were injured. RCMP Commissioner Brenda Lucki later raised the death toll to at least 13, not including the gunman.​​The only named victim so far is RCMP veteran Const. Heidi Stevenson, who police say was killed Sunday morning responding to the incident. The married mother of two had been with the force for 23 years.​​

​Police said a male RCMP officer was among the injured, but didn't release his name. His injuries are not life-threatening, Leather said.​​He said the civilian deaths appeared to be at least partly random.​​... The chase for Wortman eventually made its way to one of Nova Scotia's busiest highways. It ended near a gas station in Enfield, about 35 kilometres from Halifax, where police officers shot Wortman. SIRT said in a news release Sunday night that he died at the scene.​​There were half a dozen police vehicles at the gas station. Yellow police tape surrounded the gas pumps, and a large silver-coloured SUV was being investigated.​​*What we don't know*​*An exact death toll: *Because there were so many crime scenes, Leather said he didn't know what the final death toll will be. It's also unclear how many people were injured, except that it was at least two. <<  --- CBC​


----------



## Missourian

Pogo said:


> Gotta love the way Fox Noise lets its audience know it's "Nova Scotia, Canada", so they know we're not talking about "Nova Scotia, Paraguay".  They know their audience.


Tell Hollywood too.  Yes Hollywood...I was pretty sure that was Paris France...the French accents gave it away... besides if it was Paris Texas there'd be more Stetsons.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Yeah, we need gun control like Canada has.





__





						No Longer Available
					






					www.kcra.com


----------



## HenryBHough

Obviously fake news.

Could not possibly happen.

Canada has strict gun control laws!

Unless, of course, nobody's enforcing them.....in which case the only thing to do is to pass MORE!


----------



## buttercup

Flash said:


> Canadians are not citizens.  They are subjects.
> 
> The government can fuck them and take away their rights any way they want.



Yeah, and based on most of the Canadians I've encountered, I'm sure they will willingly and eagerly go along with that, if / when it does happen.


----------



## beagle9

Pogo said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely, but if you see anything, please post it. This is awful.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >> Nova Scotia RCMP responded to numerous 911 calls about a gun-related incident late Saturday night in the small community of Portapique, 33 kilometres west of Truro, N.S.​​Police said at a news conference late Sunday afternoon that they found "several" casualties inside and outside a residence, but no suspect.​​Police secured the area and began a search that led to multiple sites in the area, including structures on fire. They eventually pursued the suspect across several Nova Scotia communities. The province's police watchdog, the Serious Incident Response Team (SIRT), named the village of Shubenacadie as the site of a "serious criminal event."​​Crimes were scattered over at least 50 kilometres, police said. The suspect used his gun during the rampage, but may have used "other methods" as well, said RCMP Chief Supt. Chris Leather.​​Leather said that "in excess of 10 people" were killed and at least two people were injured. RCMP Commissioner Brenda Lucki later raised the death toll to at least 13, not including the gunman.​​The only named victim so far is RCMP veteran Const. Heidi Stevenson, who police say was killed Sunday morning responding to the incident. The married mother of two had been with the force for 23 years.​​​
> 
> 
> 
> ​Police said a male RCMP officer was among the injured, but didn't release his name. His injuries are not life-threatening, Leather said.​​He said the civilian deaths appeared to be at least partly random.​​... The chase for Wortman eventually made its way to one of Nova Scotia's busiest highways. It ended near a gas station in Enfield, about 35 kilometres from Halifax, where police officers shot Wortman. SIRT said in a news release Sunday night that he died at the scene.​​There were half a dozen police vehicles at the gas station. Yellow police tape surrounded the gas pumps, and a large silver-coloured SUV was being investigated.​​*What we don't know*​*An exact death toll: *Because there were so many crime scenes, Leather said he didn't know what the final death toll will be. It's also unclear how many people were injured, except that it was at least two. <<  --- CBC​
Click to expand...

Sounds like if someone had a gun, then things may have been different as far as innocent lives being saved. 

Or would you rather see the average citizen totally defenseless as these poor souls were ?? 
Ahhh if some of these poor souls would have had something to defend themselves with, maybe things would have been a little bit different. Hopefully it would have been, but still yet those Nazi's were ruthless killers along with their henchmen.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Sure am glad nobody was able to shoot back. Ensured nobody was killed in the "crossfire."


----------



## beagle9

Pogo said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely, but if you see anything, please post it. This is awful.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >> Nova Scotia RCMP responded to numerous 911 calls about a gun-related incident late Saturday night in the small community of Portapique, 33 kilometres west of Truro, N.S.​​Police said at a news conference late Sunday afternoon that they found "several" casualties inside and outside a residence, but no suspect.​​Police secured the area and began a search that led to multiple sites in the area, including structures on fire. They eventually pursued the suspect across several Nova Scotia communities. The province's police watchdog, the Serious Incident Response Team (SIRT), named the village of Shubenacadie as the site of a "serious criminal event."​​Crimes were scattered over at least 50 kilometres, police said. The suspect used his gun during the rampage, but may have used "other methods" as well, said RCMP Chief Supt. Chris Leather.​​Leather said that "in excess of 10 people" were killed and at least two people were injured. RCMP Commissioner Brenda Lucki later raised the death toll to at least 13, not including the gunman.​​The only named victim so far is RCMP veteran Const. Heidi Stevenson, who police say was killed Sunday morning responding to the incident. The married mother of two had been with the force for 23 years.​​​
> 
> 
> ​Police said a male RCMP officer was among the injured, but didn't release his name. His injuries are not life-threatening, Leather said.​​He said the civilian deaths appeared to be at least partly random.​​... The chase for Wortman eventually made its way to one of Nova Scotia's busiest highways. It ended near a gas station in Enfield, about 35 kilometres from Halifax, where police officers shot Wortman. SIRT said in a news release Sunday night that he died at the scene.​​There were half a dozen police vehicles at the gas station. Yellow police tape surrounded the gas pumps, and a large silver-coloured SUV was being investigated.​​*What we don't know*​*An exact death toll: *Because there were so many crime scenes, Leather said he didn't know what the final death toll will be. It's also unclear how many people were injured, except that it was at least two. <<  --- CBC​
Click to expand...

Wish they could have used some sort of non-lethal way of capturing him, that way they could have given him an introduction to a noose.


----------



## Pogo

beagle9 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely, but if you see anything, please post it. This is awful.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >> Nova Scotia RCMP responded to numerous 911 calls about a gun-related incident late Saturday night in the small community of Portapique, 33 kilometres west of Truro, N.S.​​Police said at a news conference late Sunday afternoon that they found "several" casualties inside and outside a residence, but no suspect.​​Police secured the area and began a search that led to multiple sites in the area, including structures on fire. They eventually pursued the suspect across several Nova Scotia communities. The province's police watchdog, the Serious Incident Response Team (SIRT), named the village of Shubenacadie as the site of a "serious criminal event."​​Crimes were scattered over at least 50 kilometres, police said. The suspect used his gun during the rampage, but may have used "other methods" as well, said RCMP Chief Supt. Chris Leather.​​Leather said that "in excess of 10 people" were killed and at least two people were injured. RCMP Commissioner Brenda Lucki later raised the death toll to at least 13, not including the gunman.​​The only named victim so far is RCMP veteran Const. Heidi Stevenson, who police say was killed Sunday morning responding to the incident. The married mother of two had been with the force for 23 years.​​​
> 
> 
> ​Police said a male RCMP officer was among the injured, but didn't release his name. His injuries are not life-threatening, Leather said.​​He said the civilian deaths appeared to be at least partly random.​​... The chase for Wortman eventually made its way to one of Nova Scotia's busiest highways. It ended near a gas station in Enfield, about 35 kilometres from Halifax, where police officers shot Wortman. SIRT said in a news release Sunday night that he died at the scene.​​There were half a dozen police vehicles at the gas station. Yellow police tape surrounded the gas pumps, and a large silver-coloured SUV was being investigated.​​*What we don't know*​*An exact death toll: *Because there were so many crime scenes, Leather said he didn't know what the final death toll will be. It's also unclear how many people were injured, except that it was at least two. <<  --- CBC​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like if someone had a gun, then things may have been different as far as innocent lives being saved.
Click to expand...


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, because when you see your house is on fire, the first thing to do is grab some gasoline.

SMH


----------



## Pogo

Missourian said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the way Fox Noise lets its audience know it's "Nova Scotia, Canada", so they know we're not talking about "Nova Scotia, Paraguay".  They know their audience.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Hollywood too.  Yes Hollywood...I was pretty sure that was Paris France...the French accents gave it away... besides if it was Paris Texas there'd be more Stetsons.
Click to expand...


Hollywood California or Hollywood Florida?


----------



## Pogo

Wow, eh.  That's three mass shootings in Canada today, eh?


----------



## White 6

Pogo said:


> Wow, eh.  That's three mass shootings in Canada today, eh?


Wow!  What in the world sends the owner of a denture clinic over the edge, to go from town to town killing 16 people, then go the the American Legion Hall to have a beer?  You just don't here of any mad dog dentists, even in America.


----------



## SweetSue92

Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.

So I know I'm not reading this right now.

Correct?

(Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)


----------



## beautress

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protect your country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look - it was a white male who was the killer.
> 
> Just like you, jitler!
Click to expand...

Two out of three Canadian men are white males, Mr. Toro.  You better not pout.


----------



## 2aguy

The point is this.....they have strict gun control laws in Canada but they didn't stop this guy from going on a killing spree that killed 16 people....or was it 15, did they include the shooter or was he captured..........they have lots of guns in Canada, but few mass public shootings...

So......it isn't the access to guns that is the issue....their people do not engage in mass public shootings......

In the U.S. we had 10 mass public shootings in 2019......10 individuals out of over 350 million people...600 million guns in private hands and over 18 million people able to carry guns for self defense.....access to guns isn't the issue........mental health is the issue....but that doesn't empower left wingers to grab guns......


----------



## 2aguy

Pogo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That flew over your head huh.
> 
> OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".
> 
> =OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.
> 
> Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.
> 
> "Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?
> 
> Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?
Click to expand...



Moron.....cause and effect....?

More Americans own and carry guns........yet our gun murder rate went down 49%, our gun crime rate went down 75%.....our violent crime rate went down 72%......

Our problem isn't access to guns.....since the above truth shows that more guns do not mean more gun crime.......

Our problem here is that democrat party politicians allow violent criminals to get out of jail with weak laws and sentencing guidelines, implemented by democrat party judges and prosecutors.......that is the direct link between our gun crime rate and democrat party policies.....

In city after city where you find gun crime rates through the roof, you find a revolving door policy of catching violent felons with guns, the prosecutors plea bargain away the gun charges and the judges give them bail and then light sentences....that is the problem...not access to gun by law abiding people....

You doofu.


----------



## 2aguy

Pogo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely, but if you see anything, please post it. This is awful.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >> Nova Scotia RCMP responded to numerous 911 calls about a gun-related incident late Saturday night in the small community of Portapique, 33 kilometres west of Truro, N.S.​​Police said at a news conference late Sunday afternoon that they found "several" casualties inside and outside a residence, but no suspect.​​Police secured the area and began a search that led to multiple sites in the area, including structures on fire. They eventually pursued the suspect across several Nova Scotia communities. The province's police watchdog, the Serious Incident Response Team (SIRT), named the village of Shubenacadie as the site of a "serious criminal event."​​Crimes were scattered over at least 50 kilometres, police said. The suspect used his gun during the rampage, but may have used "other methods" as well, said RCMP Chief Supt. Chris Leather.​​Leather said that "in excess of 10 people" were killed and at least two people were injured. RCMP Commissioner Brenda Lucki later raised the death toll to at least 13, not including the gunman.​​The only named victim so far is RCMP veteran Const. Heidi Stevenson, who police say was killed Sunday morning responding to the incident. The married mother of two had been with the force for 23 years.​​​
> 
> 
> ​Police said a male RCMP officer was among the injured, but didn't release his name. His injuries are not life-threatening, Leather said.​​He said the civilian deaths appeared to be at least partly random.​​... The chase for Wortman eventually made its way to one of Nova Scotia's busiest highways. It ended near a gas station in Enfield, about 35 kilometres from Halifax, where police officers shot Wortman. SIRT said in a news release Sunday night that he died at the scene.​​There were half a dozen police vehicles at the gas station. Yellow police tape surrounded the gas pumps, and a large silver-coloured SUV was being investigated.​​*What we don't know*​*An exact death toll: *Because there were so many crime scenes, Leather said he didn't know what the final death toll will be. It's also unclear how many people were injured, except that it was at least two. <<  --- CBC​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like if someone had a gun, then things may have been different as far as innocent lives being saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, because when you see your house is on fire, the first thing to do is grab some gasoline.
> 
> SMH
Click to expand...



Hey...shitstain.......when you have a forest fire...what do the fireman do to stop it from spreading......?   They start fires .....you moron........

Remember the Texas church shooting.......the attacker was killed in 6 seconds by an armed civilian...............

And, you idiot.......

Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]

Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.

*Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*


In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.

We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.

Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.

If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.

If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general

=====

One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.

As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.


----------



## 2aguy

JGalt said:


> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> *Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say*
> 
> Following a manhunt, Canadian police have arrested a suspect in a Nova Scotia shooting after multiple victims were found.
> 
> Gabriel Wortman, 51, was taken into custody on Sunday after a pursuit throughout the Canadian province, Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) said.
> 
> Wortman was believed to be wearing a police uniform and driving a police vehicle, but is not employed by the RCMP, according to the police.
> 
> Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say
> 
> Heeerrre's Shooty...




Canada has a lot of guns.....few mass public shootings...but their problem, like ours, is they are letting violent criminals out of jail.....

EDITORIAL: Politicians silent on street check ban increasing gun crime

The fact gang and gun violence in Toronto has skyrocketed since police were banned from doing street cheeks makes them uncomfortable, lest they be accused of racism by anti-police activists if they acknowledge it.

And so at City Hall and Queen’s Park they ignore reality, saying they’re hiring more police officers, implementing new shift schedules to more effectively deploy the force and investing more money in policing and programs to address the root causes of violence.

Despite that, since street checks were banned in 2014, the number of shootings compared to 2019 is up by 178%, victims by 218% and shooting homicides by 63%.

------

Last week, recently retired police officer Sue Fisher, on the force for almost 32 years, told the Sun’s Sue-Ann Levy that the end of street checks allowed the “bad guys to take over … there’s no longer that fear (among the criminal element.)”

Today, Fisher said, officers are often running from shooting to shooting after the fact, as opposed to doing proactive policing, like street checks, to gather intelligence to prevent shootings before they occur.

Why Gun Violence Is Surging In Toronto



According to Canada's government statistics agency, gun violence overall rose by more than 40% in Canada between 2013 and 2017, with much of that increase driven by incidents in Toronto.

Toronto Police Chief Mark Saunders says that the city's recent gun violence has been connected to gang activity.

In a press conference in August, he said the Raptors incident and the August shootings "by and large have street gang connotations to them," pointing to the gang membership of the victims and those arrested. There is a thriving gang culture in Toronto centered on the illegal drug trade, largely in the city's poorer outer suburbs.


LILLEY: Gun in cop cruiser shows why bans don’t work with criminals

Ali Showbeg is now the poster child for why Justin Trudeau’s proposed gun bans simply won’t work.

If you haven’t heard of Showbeg, maybe you’ve heard of what he did. After being arrested for impaired driving on Oct. 27 in Toronto, Showbeg was caught on camera maneuvering himself to the point where he popped a handgun out of his clothing and dropped it right in his crotch.

Thank goodness the man was clearly intoxicated and not in a mood for fighting or things could have been much worse for the officers transporting him. As in, they could have been dead.
-----
As Joe Warmington reported when the event became public, Showbeg was not exactly a stranger to police. He was arrested and charged with attempted murder in 2005 for an incident that saw a car shot up in Toronto’s north end.

In 2006, he faced firearms charges that resulted in a lifetime gun ban.

So how, given that he is subject to a lifetime gun ban, did Ali Showbeg get a gun and then get that gun into the back of a squad car?

I mean, surely he would have known he was banned from owning a gun. Surely he would have known he has never taken the required safety course and passed the test to get a gun licence. So how could he have gotten a gun?

The same way the 38 year-old did when he was a much younger 23 year-old. He bought it illegally.


----------



## ColonelAngus

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely, but if you see anything, please post it. This is awful.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >> Nova Scotia RCMP responded to numerous 911 calls about a gun-related incident late Saturday night in the small community of Portapique, 33 kilometres west of Truro, N.S.​​Police said at a news conference late Sunday afternoon that they found "several" casualties inside and outside a residence, but no suspect.​​Police secured the area and began a search that led to multiple sites in the area, including structures on fire. They eventually pursued the suspect across several Nova Scotia communities. The province's police watchdog, the Serious Incident Response Team (SIRT), named the village of Shubenacadie as the site of a "serious criminal event."​​Crimes were scattered over at least 50 kilometres, police said. The suspect used his gun during the rampage, but may have used "other methods" as well, said RCMP Chief Supt. Chris Leather.​​Leather said that "in excess of 10 people" were killed and at least two people were injured. RCMP Commissioner Brenda Lucki later raised the death toll to at least 13, not including the gunman.​​The only named victim so far is RCMP veteran Const. Heidi Stevenson, who police say was killed Sunday morning responding to the incident. The married mother of two had been with the force for 23 years.​​​
> 
> 
> ​Police said a male RCMP officer was among the injured, but didn't release his name. His injuries are not life-threatening, Leather said.​​He said the civilian deaths appeared to be at least partly random.​​... The chase for Wortman eventually made its way to one of Nova Scotia's busiest highways. It ended near a gas station in Enfield, about 35 kilometres from Halifax, where police officers shot Wortman. SIRT said in a news release Sunday night that he died at the scene.​​There were half a dozen police vehicles at the gas station. Yellow police tape surrounded the gas pumps, and a large silver-coloured SUV was being investigated.​​*What we don't know*​*An exact death toll: *Because there were so many crime scenes, Leather said he didn't know what the final death toll will be. It's also unclear how many people were injured, except that it was at least two. <<  --- CBC​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like if someone had a gun, then things may have been different as far as innocent lives being saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, because when you see your house is on fire, the first thing to do is grab some gasoline.
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...shitstain.......when you have a forest fire...what do the fireman do to stop it from spreading......?   They start fires .....you moron........
> 
> Remember the Texas church shooting.......the attacker was killed in 6 seconds by an armed civilian...............
> 
> And, you idiot.......
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations
> at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
Click to expand...


I will never forget shopping at the Walmart in Castle Rock Colorado and seeing an old rancher. He had the Stetson and boots and spurs and a 6 shooter on his hip. My sons were alarmed by seeing the mans gun so open in public. I told them that is a GOOD GUY and we are safer in the store because of him.

Seeing that click in their heads was amazing.


----------



## 2aguy

ColonelAngus said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely, but if you see anything, please post it. This is awful.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >> Nova Scotia RCMP responded to numerous 911 calls about a gun-related incident late Saturday night in the small community of Portapique, 33 kilometres west of Truro, N.S.​​Police said at a news conference late Sunday afternoon that they found "several" casualties inside and outside a residence, but no suspect.​​Police secured the area and began a search that led to multiple sites in the area, including structures on fire. They eventually pursued the suspect across several Nova Scotia communities. The province's police watchdog, the Serious Incident Response Team (SIRT), named the village of Shubenacadie as the site of a "serious criminal event."​​Crimes were scattered over at least 50 kilometres, police said. The suspect used his gun during the rampage, but may have used "other methods" as well, said RCMP Chief Supt. Chris Leather.​​Leather said that "in excess of 10 people" were killed and at least two people were injured. RCMP Commissioner Brenda Lucki later raised the death toll to at least 13, not including the gunman.​​The only named victim so far is RCMP veteran Const. Heidi Stevenson, who police say was killed Sunday morning responding to the incident. The married mother of two had been with the force for 23 years.​​​
> 
> 
> ​Police said a male RCMP officer was among the injured, but didn't release his name. His injuries are not life-threatening, Leather said.​​He said the civilian deaths appeared to be at least partly random.​​... The chase for Wortman eventually made its way to one of Nova Scotia's busiest highways. It ended near a gas station in Enfield, about 35 kilometres from Halifax, where police officers shot Wortman. SIRT said in a news release Sunday night that he died at the scene.​​There were half a dozen police vehicles at the gas station. Yellow police tape surrounded the gas pumps, and a large silver-coloured SUV was being investigated.​​*What we don't know*​*An exact death toll: *Because there were so many crime scenes, Leather said he didn't know what the final death toll will be. It's also unclear how many people were injured, except that it was at least two. <<  --- CBC​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like if someone had a gun, then things may have been different as far as innocent lives being saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, because when you see your house is on fire, the first thing to do is grab some gasoline.
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...shitstain.......when you have a forest fire...what do the fireman do to stop it from spreading......?   They start fires .....you moron........
> 
> Remember the Texas church shooting.......the attacker was killed in 6 seconds by an armed civilian...............
> 
> And, you idiot.......
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations
> at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never forget shopping at the Walmart in Castle Rock Colorado and seeing an old rancher. He had the Stetson and boots and spurs and a 6 shooter on his hip. My sons were alarmed by seeing the mans gun so open in public. I told them that is a GOOD GUY and we are safer in the store because of him.
> 
> Seeing that click in their heads was amazing.
Click to expand...



I am still waiting for someone to make a western style pistol that is DA/SA with a side swing out cylinder.........I like the look of the SA army style pistols...and the Schofields.....but I don't like how they work.   You could also modernize the hammer spur, make it smaller and maybe even make it a little more tactical in color......same style with a modern update....you could even keep the loading gate for those who like the old fashioned way to load.....the best of both worlds...


----------



## Pogo

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That flew over your head huh.
> 
> OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".
> 
> =OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.
> 
> Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.
> 
> "Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?
> 
> Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....cause and effect....?
> 
> More Americans own and carry guns........yet our gun murder rate went down 49%, our gun crime rate went down 75%.....our violent crime rate went down 72%......
> 
> Our problem isn't access to guns.....since the above truth shows that more guns do not mean more gun crime.......
> 
> Our problem here is that democrat party politicians allow violent criminals to get out of jail with weak laws and sentencing guidelines, implemented by democrat party judges and prosecutors.......that is the direct link between our gun crime rate and democrat party policies.....
> 
> In city after city where you find gun crime rates through the roof, you find a revolving door policy of catching violent felons with guns, the prosecutors plea bargain away the gun charges and the judges give them bail and then light sentences....that is the problem...not access to gun by law abiding people....
> 
> You doofu.
Click to expand...


While you're looking up "cause and effect" be sure to look up "claim and burden of proof".  Then go on to the grammar section where we find out how to capitalize proper names, let alone SPELL them.


----------



## Pogo

SweetSue92 said:


> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)



Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.

We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.

Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.

EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:

I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.

Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.

The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.

What's going on here?

One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.

I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)

And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.

People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."

It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)

*704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
Less than a mile apart.

What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?

Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.

{end paste}


----------



## Pogo

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely, but if you see anything, please post it. This is awful.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >> Nova Scotia RCMP responded to numerous 911 calls about a gun-related incident late Saturday night in the small community of Portapique, 33 kilometres west of Truro, N.S.​​Police said at a news conference late Sunday afternoon that they found "several" casualties inside and outside a residence, but no suspect.​​Police secured the area and began a search that led to multiple sites in the area, including structures on fire. They eventually pursued the suspect across several Nova Scotia communities. The province's police watchdog, the Serious Incident Response Team (SIRT), named the village of Shubenacadie as the site of a "serious criminal event."​​Crimes were scattered over at least 50 kilometres, police said. The suspect used his gun during the rampage, but may have used "other methods" as well, said RCMP Chief Supt. Chris Leather.​​Leather said that "in excess of 10 people" were killed and at least two people were injured. RCMP Commissioner Brenda Lucki later raised the death toll to at least 13, not including the gunman.​​The only named victim so far is RCMP veteran Const. Heidi Stevenson, who police say was killed Sunday morning responding to the incident. The married mother of two had been with the force for 23 years.​​​
> 
> 
> ​Police said a male RCMP officer was among the injured, but didn't release his name. His injuries are not life-threatening, Leather said.​​He said the civilian deaths appeared to be at least partly random.​​... The chase for Wortman eventually made its way to one of Nova Scotia's busiest highways. It ended near a gas station in Enfield, about 35 kilometres from Halifax, where police officers shot Wortman. SIRT said in a news release Sunday night that he died at the scene.​​There were half a dozen police vehicles at the gas station. Yellow police tape surrounded the gas pumps, and a large silver-coloured SUV was being investigated.​​*What we don't know*​*An exact death toll: *Because there were so many crime scenes, Leather said he didn't know what the final death toll will be. It's also unclear how many people were injured, except that it was at least two. <<  --- CBC​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like if someone had a gun, then things may have been different as far as innocent lives being saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, because when you see your house is on fire, the first thing to do is grab some gasoline.
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...shitstain.......when you have a forest fire...what do the fireman do to stop it from spreading......?   They start fires .....you moron........
> 
> Remember the Texas church shooting.......the attacker was killed in 6 seconds by an armed civilian...............
> 
> And, you idiot.......
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
Click to expand...


See what I mean?  Speak of the devil and it shows up.
  GUN CULTURE, writ long and tediously.  All hail Almighty Gun, our Lord and Savior.


----------



## Pogo

ColonelAngus said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely, but if you see anything, please post it. This is awful.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >> Nova Scotia RCMP responded to numerous 911 calls about a gun-related incident late Saturday night in the small community of Portapique, 33 kilometres west of Truro, N.S.​​Police said at a news conference late Sunday afternoon that they found "several" casualties inside and outside a residence, but no suspect.​​Police secured the area and began a search that led to multiple sites in the area, including structures on fire. They eventually pursued the suspect across several Nova Scotia communities. The province's police watchdog, the Serious Incident Response Team (SIRT), named the village of Shubenacadie as the site of a "serious criminal event."​​Crimes were scattered over at least 50 kilometres, police said. The suspect used his gun during the rampage, but may have used "other methods" as well, said RCMP Chief Supt. Chris Leather.​​Leather said that "in excess of 10 people" were killed and at least two people were injured. RCMP Commissioner Brenda Lucki later raised the death toll to at least 13, not including the gunman.​​The only named victim so far is RCMP veteran Const. Heidi Stevenson, who police say was killed Sunday morning responding to the incident. The married mother of two had been with the force for 23 years.​​​
> 
> 
> ​Police said a male RCMP officer was among the injured, but didn't release his name. His injuries are not life-threatening, Leather said.​​He said the civilian deaths appeared to be at least partly random.​​... The chase for Wortman eventually made its way to one of Nova Scotia's busiest highways. It ended near a gas station in Enfield, about 35 kilometres from Halifax, where police officers shot Wortman. SIRT said in a news release Sunday night that he died at the scene.​​There were half a dozen police vehicles at the gas station. Yellow police tape surrounded the gas pumps, and a large silver-coloured SUV was being investigated.​​*What we don't know*​*An exact death toll: *Because there were so many crime scenes, Leather said he didn't know what the final death toll will be. It's also unclear how many people were injured, except that it was at least two. <<  --- CBC​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like if someone had a gun, then things may have been different as far as innocent lives being saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, because when you see your house is on fire, the first thing to do is grab some gasoline.
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...shitstain.......when you have a forest fire...what do the fireman do to stop it from spreading......?   They start fires .....you moron........
> 
> Remember the Texas church shooting.......the attacker was killed in 6 seconds by an armed civilian...............
> 
> And, you idiot.......
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations
> at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never forget shopping at the Walmart in Castle Rock Colorado and seeing an old rancher. He had the Stetson and boots and spurs and a 6 shooter on his hip. My sons were alarmed by seeing the mans gun so open in public. I told them that is a GOOD GUY and we are safer in the store because of him.
> 
> Seeing that click in their heads was amazing.
Click to expand...


And how did you confirm that ass - sumption?


----------



## 2aguy

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That flew over your head huh.
> 
> OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".
> 
> =OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.
> 
> Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.
> 
> "Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?
> 
> Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....cause and effect....?
> 
> More Americans own and carry guns........yet our gun murder rate went down 49%, our gun crime rate went down 75%.....our violent crime rate went down 72%......
> 
> Our problem isn't access to guns.....since the above truth shows that more guns do not mean more gun crime.......
> 
> Our problem here is that democrat party politicians allow violent criminals to get out of jail with weak laws and sentencing guidelines, implemented by democrat party judges and prosecutors.......that is the direct link between our gun crime rate and democrat party policies.....
> 
> In city after city where you find gun crime rates through the roof, you find a revolving door policy of catching violent felons with guns, the prosecutors plea bargain away the gun charges and the judges give them bail and then light sentences....that is the problem...not access to gun by law abiding people....
> 
> You doofu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you're looking up "cause and effect" be sure to look up "claim and burden of proof".  Then go on to the grammar section where we find out how to capitalize proper names, let alone SPELL them.
Click to expand...



Moron...you are the one claiming that guns cause mass public shootings not me....you moron....


----------



## 2aguy

Pogo said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
Click to expand...



Well moron, you then can't explain this.....more Americans own and carry guns, our gun crime rate went down 49%, gun crime went down 75%......

And there you go....a sexual fixation on guns and this time a bullet.....you left wing, anti-gun extremists have some very weird sexual fixations.....start talking about guns and you asshats talk about the penis.......you need help...

Gun crime is going up in Canada...as their drug gangs become more violent to protect drug turf.   

We had 10 mass public shootings in 2019...... 10 individuals in a country of over 320 million people...you doofus....meanwhile, with 600 million guns in private hands and over 18 million people carrying guns for self defense, our gun crime rate went down 75%.....you can't explain that......

Our gun murder rate went down 49%.....you can't explain that.....

You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## 2aguy

Pogo said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
Click to expand...



Moron....Detroit, Michigan has had a democrat mayor since 1962 with democrat party policies on crime and punishment...that is the difference you dope...since access to guns is obviously possible in both cities since they are so close.......

If you keep releasing violent criminals, they keep committing crimes....you doofus.

And what happened in Detroit when more, normal people went out and bought guns for self defense.....?

Facts About Mass Shootings Support Gun Ownership, Not Gun Control

James Craig, who returned to his native Detroit as its chief of police in June 2013, believes in the strength of a legally armed populace. After working as a police officer for nearly three decades in Los Angeles, “where ‘it took an act of Congress’ to get permission to carry a gun,” Craig transferred to Portland, Maine. There, he discovered a vastly safer city, and one where gun ownership was common. It was in Portland that Craig realized “the effect…good Americans who are armed can have on reducing violence.”

Prior to Craig’s arrival, Detroit was among the most violent cities in the country. According to FBI statistics, 80 in 1000 Detroit residents “became victims of violent or property crime each year.” In 2012, 386 criminal homicides had been reported in the city. To bring down crime rates, the new chief of police urged Detroit residents to legally and safely arm themselves.

*In 2014, Craig’s department issued 1,100 handgun permits. That year, the number of home invasions decreased by 38 percent, with the numbers of shootings and robberies likewise decreasing. Of the 1,800 felons queried in a 2015 survey, 57 percent identified their biggest fear as “armed citizens.”*

Since Craig took over the department, Detroit has experienced “double-digit drops” in “nonfatal shootings, robberies, and carjackings.” Although the city’s levels of violence still leave much to be desired, in 2017, Detroit recorded its “lowest number of homicides since 1966.”

Craig believes a conversation surrounding guns should not be about gun control, but “crime control.” As he explains, “individuals who are criminally inclined…when in possession of a weapon, create the problems.”

Before Democrats look to new measures of gun control, they should concern themselves with the enforcement of existing gun laws, keeping weapons out of the hands of criminals, and holding accountable institutions and policies which allow threats to go undetected.


----------



## 2aguy

Pogo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That flew over your head huh.
> 
> OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".
> 
> =OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.
> 
> Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.
> 
> "Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?
> 
> Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was alot of words that had no meaning in regards to an insane person commiting a crime that deserves him being carried out and hung in the public square.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because it was pointed to a dullard who doesn't understand cause-and-effect, YA THINK?  So no, it's got nothing to do with any crime, it has to do with the bogus point THAT I QUOTED WHICH IS WHY THE FUCK I QUOTED IT and which is still --- amazingly enough --- STILL SITTING THERE IN THE QUOTE NEST FOR ALL TO SEE..
> 
> Reading is truly a lost art.  SMH
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main problem is the punishment not meeting the crime anymore. And we all know why that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh do we now.  And why is that?  Because it just happened TODAY?
Click to expand...



If guns cause gun crime and murder, as you state....then how did gun crime go down 75% as more Americans own and carry guns?   How did gun murder go down 49% as more Americans own and carry guns, you doofus.


----------



## Pogo

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That flew over your head huh.
> 
> OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".
> 
> =OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.
> 
> Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.
> 
> "Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?
> 
> Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....cause and effect....?
> 
> More Americans own and carry guns........yet our gun murder rate went down 49%, our gun crime rate went down 75%.....our violent crime rate went down 72%......
> 
> Our problem isn't access to guns.....since the above truth shows that more guns do not mean more gun crime.......
> 
> Our problem here is that democrat party politicians allow violent criminals to get out of jail with weak laws and sentencing guidelines, implemented by democrat party judges and prosecutors.......that is the direct link between our gun crime rate and democrat party policies.....
> 
> In city after city where you find gun crime rates through the roof, you find a revolving door policy of catching violent felons with guns, the prosecutors plea bargain away the gun charges and the judges give them bail and then light sentences....that is the problem...not access to gun by law abiding people....
> 
> You doofu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you're looking up "cause and effect" be sure to look up "claim and burden of proof".  Then go on to the grammar section where we find out how to capitalize proper names, let alone SPELL them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...you are the one claiming that guns cause mass public shootings not me....you moron....
Click to expand...


Oh am I now.

(Watch this, how to keep a moron busy....)

----------- Linky winky?


----------



## Pogo

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well moron, you then can't explain this.....more Americans own and carry guns, our gun crime rate went down 49%, gun crime went down 75%......
> 
> And there you go....a sexual fixation on guns and this time a bullet.....you left wing, anti-gun extremists have some very weird sexual fixations.....start talking about guns and you asshats talk about the penis.......you need help...
> 
> Gun crime is going up in Canada...as their drug gangs become more violent to protect drug turf.
> 
> We had 10 mass public shootings in 2019...... 10 individuals in a country of over 320 million people...
Click to expand...




"We had ten mass shootings in 2019" --- where "10" is defined as "417". 
More mass shootings than calendar days in 2019

I stopped reading right there since I KNEW without bothering to look up a number that it was complete fabricated lower intestinal ploppage.

Such a lying fuck.  You must actually think that you can just post shit and it takes form like some kind of Frankenstein.


----------



## Pogo

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....Detroit, Michigan has had a democrat mayor since 1962 with democrat party policies on crime and punishment...that is the difference you dope...since access to guns is obviously possible in both cities since they are so close.......
> 
> If you keep releasing violent criminals, they keep committing crimes....you doofus.
> 
> And what happened in Detroit when more, normal people went out and bought guns for self defense.....?
> 
> Facts About Mass Shootings Support Gun Ownership, Not Gun Control
> 
> James Craig, who returned to his native Detroit as its chief of police in June 2013, believes in the strength of a legally armed populace. After working as a police officer for nearly three decades in Los Angeles, “where ‘it took an act of Congress’ to get permission to carry a gun,” Craig transferred to Portland, Maine. There, he discovered a vastly safer city, and one where gun ownership was common. It was in Portland that Craig realized “the effect…good Americans who are armed can have on reducing violence.”
> 
> Prior to Craig’s arrival, Detroit was among the most violent cities in the country. According to FBI statistics, 80 in 1000 Detroit residents “became victims of violent or property crime each year.” In 2012, 386 criminal homicides had been reported in the city. To bring down crime rates, the new chief of police urged Detroit residents to legally and safely arm themselves.
> 
> *In 2014, Craig’s department issued 1,100 handgun permits. That year, the number of home invasions decreased by 38 percent, with the numbers of shootings and robberies likewise decreasing. Of the 1,800 felons queried in a 2015 survey, 57 percent identified their biggest fear as “armed citizens.”*
> 
> Since Craig took over the department, Detroit has experienced “double-digit drops” in “nonfatal shootings, robberies, and carjackings.” Although the city’s levels of violence still leave much to be desired, in 2017, Detroit recorded its “lowest number of homicides since 1966.”
> 
> Craig believes a conversation surrounding guns should not be about gun control, but “crime control.” As he explains, “individuals who are criminally inclined…when in possession of a weapon, create the problems.”
> 
> Before Democrats look to new measures of gun control, they should concern themselves with the enforcement of existing gun laws, keeping weapons out of the hands of criminals, and holding accountable institutions and policies which allow threats to go undetected.
Click to expand...


The more desperate you get to pimp your Almighty Gun fetish, the more hilarious are your fabrications.

"Democrats" (again, proper names get capitalized in English) and "Republicans" have ZERO to do with running cities.  There's simply no political party philosophy INVOLVED in deciding which neighborhood gets its garbage picked up on Tuesdays.  That's simple management.  That's why most municipalities don't even use political parties in their city elections.  And Detroit is one of them.

Seriously, are you retarded?


----------



## Pogo

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada isn't "gun free," moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, but Canada DOES have strict gun control laws, eh?  Funny how that most areas or cities that have THE strictest gun laws, ALSO have the highest rates of gun crimes.  This is ESPECIALLY true here in the US.  A bit funny, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it _will be_ funny once it dawns on you that the reason those place have such laws is because they already had high gun crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in the case of Canada, because they have them right next door, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he! We have QUITE limited gun laws here in Valparaiso, Indiana.  We've had ONE, yes, just ONE shooting death in almost TEN YEARS since I moved back here.  And THAT one lone shooting death was reported as the result of a domestic dispute.  Try again, Pogo, you're failing MISERABLY on these threads as of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That flew over your head huh.
> 
> OK so take Valpariso.  Please.  Imagine over the next, say, year or two gun crimes start soaring.  The city decides to shore up its gun laws.  Crime continues, because gun laws don't address those root causes.  Then some USMB wanker walks up and goes "oh look, Valpariso has these strict gun laws and yet they have all this gun crime".
> 
> =OR= Look at it the opposite way.  You have "QUITE limited gun laws" (whatever that means, I'll take your word for it), _BECAUSE _you haven't had that experience that would spur them.
> 
> Sometimes I forget how far I have to dumb down around here to be understood.
> 
> "Cause" / "Effect".  Know the difference.  You can't just notice that in the winter my pipes don't burst and conclude that therefore it doesn't get cold enough to burst them.  The ACTUAL reason they don't burst is that years ago they DID burst because it absolutely gets cold enough, and when they did I replaced them all with Pex Pipe.  See where ass-sumptions take your ass?
> 
> Is this all too deep for ya?  Should I look for even smaller words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was alot of words that had no meaning in regards to an insane person commiting a crime that deserves him being carried out and hung in the public square.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because it was pointed to a dullard who doesn't understand cause-and-effect, YA THINK?  So no, it's got nothing to do with any crime, it has to do with the bogus point THAT I QUOTED WHICH IS WHY THE FUCK I QUOTED IT and which is still --- amazingly enough --- STILL SITTING THERE IN THE QUOTE NEST FOR ALL TO SEE..
> 
> Reading is truly a lost art.  SMH
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main problem is the punishment not meeting the crime anymore. And we all know why that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh do we now.  And why is that?  Because it just happened TODAY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If guns cause gun crime and murder, as you state....
Click to expand...


Still waiting for the link to that "state".

We sit, and we wait.


----------



## 2aguy

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well moron, you then can't explain this.....more Americans own and carry guns, our gun crime rate went down 49%, gun crime went down 75%......
> 
> And there you go....a sexual fixation on guns and this time a bullet.....you left wing, anti-gun extremists have some very weird sexual fixations.....start talking about guns and you asshats talk about the penis.......you need help...
> 
> Gun crime is going up in Canada...as their drug gangs become more violent to protect drug turf.
> 
> We had 10 mass public shootings in 2019...... 10 individuals in a country of over 320 million people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We had ten mass shootings in 2019" --- where "10" is defined as "417".
> More mass shootings than calendar days in 2019
> 
> I stopped reading right there since I KNEW without bothering to look up a number that it was complete fabricated lower intestinal ploppage.
> 
> Such a lying fuck.  You must actually think that you can just post shit and it takes form like some kind of Frankenstein.
Click to expand...



You dumb ass..........they include gang shootings and other criminal activity.....I use Mother Jones...they use the actual definition.......

US mass shootings, 1982-2020: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation

Dating back to at least 2005, the FBI and leading criminologists essentially defined a mass shooting as a single attack in a public place in which four or more victims were killed. We adopted that baseline for fatalities when we gathered data in 2012 on three decades worth of cases. 
-------


Here is a description of the criteria we use:

The perpetrator took the lives of at least four people. A 2008 FBI report identifies an individual as a mass murderer—versus a spree killer or a serial killer—if he kills four or more people in a single incident (not including himself), typically in a single location. (*In 2013, the US government’s fatality baseline was revised down to three; our database reflects this change beginning from Jan. 2013, as detailed above.)
The killings were carried out by a lone shooter. (Except in the case of the Columbine massacre and the Westside Middle School killings, which involved two shooters.)
The shootings occurred in a public place. (Except in the case of a party on private property in Crandon, Wisconsin, and another in Seattle, where crowds of strangers had gathered, essentially constituting a public crowd.)* Crimes primarily related to gang activity or armed robbery are not included, nor are mass killings that took place in private homes (often stemming from domestic violence).*
Perpetrators who died or were wounded during the attack are not included in the victim tallies.
We included a handful of cases also known as “spree killings“—cases in which the killings occurred in more than one location, but still over a short period of time, that otherwise fit the above criteria.

----------------------
Our research focused on indiscriminate rampages in public places resulting in four or more victims killed by the attacker. We exclude shootings stemming from more conventionally motivated crimes such as armed robbery or gang violence. 

(Or in which the perpetrators have not been identified.) Other news outlets and researchers have since published larger tallies that include a wide range of gun crimes in which four or more people have been either wounded or killed. While those larger datasets of multiple-victim shootings are useful for studying the broader problem of gun violence, our investigation provides an in-depth look at a distinct phenomenon—from the firearms used and mental health factors to the growing copycat problem. Tracking mass shootings is complex; we believe ours is the most useful approach for studying this specific phenomenon.


---------

The list below comes from the old definition of 4 killed to make a shooting a mass shooting...if you now go to the link there are more than listed below...but that is because Mother Jones changed the list from the time I first posted it...and changed to obama's new standard of only 3 dead to make a mass shooting...

*I have put obama's updated number in parenthesis..........*

we will see....


US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

2019....10

2018... 12

2017:  11 ( 5 according to the old standard)

2016....6

2015....4 ( obama's new standard....7)

2014....2 (4)

2013....5

2012....7

2011....3

2010....1

2009....4

2008....3

2007....4

2006....3

2005...2

2004....1

2003...1

2002 not listed so more than likely 0

2001....1

2000....1

1999....5

1998...3

1997....2

1996....1

1995...1

1994...1

1993...4

1992...2

1991...3

1990...1

1989...2

1988....1

1987...1

1986...1

1985... not listed so probably 0

1984...2

1983...not listed so probably 0

1982...1


----------



## 2aguy

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....Detroit, Michigan has had a democrat mayor since 1962 with democrat party policies on crime and punishment...that is the difference you dope...since access to guns is obviously possible in both cities since they are so close.......
> 
> If you keep releasing violent criminals, they keep committing crimes....you doofus.
> 
> And what happened in Detroit when more, normal people went out and bought guns for self defense.....?
> 
> Facts About Mass Shootings Support Gun Ownership, Not Gun Control
> 
> James Craig, who returned to his native Detroit as its chief of police in June 2013, believes in the strength of a legally armed populace. After working as a police officer for nearly three decades in Los Angeles, “where ‘it took an act of Congress’ to get permission to carry a gun,” Craig transferred to Portland, Maine. There, he discovered a vastly safer city, and one where gun ownership was common. It was in Portland that Craig realized “the effect…good Americans who are armed can have on reducing violence.”
> 
> Prior to Craig’s arrival, Detroit was among the most violent cities in the country. According to FBI statistics, 80 in 1000 Detroit residents “became victims of violent or property crime each year.” In 2012, 386 criminal homicides had been reported in the city. To bring down crime rates, the new chief of police urged Detroit residents to legally and safely arm themselves.
> 
> *In 2014, Craig’s department issued 1,100 handgun permits. That year, the number of home invasions decreased by 38 percent, with the numbers of shootings and robberies likewise decreasing. Of the 1,800 felons queried in a 2015 survey, 57 percent identified their biggest fear as “armed citizens.”*
> 
> Since Craig took over the department, Detroit has experienced “double-digit drops” in “nonfatal shootings, robberies, and carjackings.” Although the city’s levels of violence still leave much to be desired, in 2017, Detroit recorded its “lowest number of homicides since 1966.”
> 
> Craig believes a conversation surrounding guns should not be about gun control, but “crime control.” As he explains, “individuals who are criminally inclined…when in possession of a weapon, create the problems.”
> 
> Before Democrats look to new measures of gun control, they should concern themselves with the enforcement of existing gun laws, keeping weapons out of the hands of criminals, and holding accountable institutions and policies which allow threats to go undetected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more desperate you get to pimp your Almighty Gun fetish, the more hilarious are your fabrications.
> 
> "Democrats" (again, proper names get capitalized in English) and "Republicans" have ZERO to do with running cities.  There's simply no political party philosophy INVOLVED in deciding which neighborhood gets its garbage picked up on Tuesdays.  That's simple management.  That's why most municipalities don't even use political parties in their city elections.  And Detroit is one of them.
> 
> Seriously, are you retarded?
Click to expand...



No one other than you believes that....when a political party thinks the criminal is a victim and releasing them levels the playing field that is a political party implementing their policies....you doofus.

Please....I think everyone needs a good laugh......tell us again how Chicago is not run by the democrat party......please........


----------



## Pogo

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....Detroit, Michigan has had a democrat mayor since 1962 with democrat party policies on crime and punishment...that is the difference you dope...since access to guns is obviously possible in both cities since they are so close.......
> 
> If you keep releasing violent criminals, they keep committing crimes....you doofus.
> 
> And what happened in Detroit when more, normal people went out and bought guns for self defense.....?
> 
> Facts About Mass Shootings Support Gun Ownership, Not Gun Control
> 
> James Craig, who returned to his native Detroit as its chief of police in June 2013, believes in the strength of a legally armed populace. After working as a police officer for nearly three decades in Los Angeles, “where ‘it took an act of Congress’ to get permission to carry a gun,” Craig transferred to Portland, Maine. There, he discovered a vastly safer city, and one where gun ownership was common. It was in Portland that Craig realized “the effect…good Americans who are armed can have on reducing violence.”
> 
> Prior to Craig’s arrival, Detroit was among the most violent cities in the country. According to FBI statistics, 80 in 1000 Detroit residents “became victims of violent or property crime each year.” In 2012, 386 criminal homicides had been reported in the city. To bring down crime rates, the new chief of police urged Detroit residents to legally and safely arm themselves.
> 
> *In 2014, Craig’s department issued 1,100 handgun permits. That year, the number of home invasions decreased by 38 percent, with the numbers of shootings and robberies likewise decreasing. Of the 1,800 felons queried in a 2015 survey, 57 percent identified their biggest fear as “armed citizens.”*
> 
> Since Craig took over the department, Detroit has experienced “double-digit drops” in “nonfatal shootings, robberies, and carjackings.” Although the city’s levels of violence still leave much to be desired, in 2017, Detroit recorded its “lowest number of homicides since 1966.”
> 
> Craig believes a conversation surrounding guns should not be about gun control, but “crime control.” As he explains, “individuals who are criminally inclined…when in possession of a weapon, create the problems.”
> 
> Before Democrats look to new measures of gun control, they should concern themselves with the enforcement of existing gun laws, keeping weapons out of the hands of criminals, and holding accountable institutions and policies which allow threats to go undetected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more desperate you get to pimp your Almighty Gun fetish, the more hilarious are your fabrications.
> 
> "Democrats" (again, proper names get capitalized in English) and "Republicans" have ZERO to do with running cities.  There's simply no political party philosophy INVOLVED in deciding which neighborhood gets its garbage picked up on Tuesdays.  That's simple management.  That's why most municipalities don't even use political parties in their city elections.  And Detroit is one of them.
> 
> Seriously, are you retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one other than you believes that....when a political party thinks the criminal is a victim and releasing them levels the playing field that is a political party implementing their policies....you doofus.
> 
> Please....I think everyone needs a good laugh......tell us again how Chicago is not run by the democrat party......please........
Click to expand...



You'll find Chicago on that same list I gave you.  Just like it was there the last time you tried to float this dishonest turd of dichotomous bullshit and got your clock cleaned then too.

I understand that mythology and fairy tales are fun and all, but I'm kinda based on facts.  Your puerile and self-satisfied Arguments from Emotion do not impress me one iota.  Any more than your dead-giveaway sweeping generalization sigline.  Both are signs of an insecure and incompetent intellect.

As is your perpetual inability to learn to spell.  There is no such thing as a "democrat [sic] party", nor is there such a thing even as a "Democrat [sic] Party".


----------



## 2aguy

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....Detroit, Michigan has had a democrat mayor since 1962 with democrat party policies on crime and punishment...that is the difference you dope...since access to guns is obviously possible in both cities since they are so close.......
> 
> If you keep releasing violent criminals, they keep committing crimes....you doofus.
> 
> And what happened in Detroit when more, normal people went out and bought guns for self defense.....?
> 
> Facts About Mass Shootings Support Gun Ownership, Not Gun Control
> 
> James Craig, who returned to his native Detroit as its chief of police in June 2013, believes in the strength of a legally armed populace. After working as a police officer for nearly three decades in Los Angeles, “where ‘it took an act of Congress’ to get permission to carry a gun,” Craig transferred to Portland, Maine. There, he discovered a vastly safer city, and one where gun ownership was common. It was in Portland that Craig realized “the effect…good Americans who are armed can have on reducing violence.”
> 
> Prior to Craig’s arrival, Detroit was among the most violent cities in the country. According to FBI statistics, 80 in 1000 Detroit residents “became victims of violent or property crime each year.” In 2012, 386 criminal homicides had been reported in the city. To bring down crime rates, the new chief of police urged Detroit residents to legally and safely arm themselves.
> 
> *In 2014, Craig’s department issued 1,100 handgun permits. That year, the number of home invasions decreased by 38 percent, with the numbers of shootings and robberies likewise decreasing. Of the 1,800 felons queried in a 2015 survey, 57 percent identified their biggest fear as “armed citizens.”*
> 
> Since Craig took over the department, Detroit has experienced “double-digit drops” in “nonfatal shootings, robberies, and carjackings.” Although the city’s levels of violence still leave much to be desired, in 2017, Detroit recorded its “lowest number of homicides since 1966.”
> 
> Craig believes a conversation surrounding guns should not be about gun control, but “crime control.” As he explains, “individuals who are criminally inclined…when in possession of a weapon, create the problems.”
> 
> Before Democrats look to new measures of gun control, they should concern themselves with the enforcement of existing gun laws, keeping weapons out of the hands of criminals, and holding accountable institutions and policies which allow threats to go undetected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more desperate you get to pimp your Almighty Gun fetish, the more hilarious are your fabrications.
> 
> "Democrats" (again, proper names get capitalized in English) and "Republicans" have ZERO to do with running cities.  There's simply no political party philosophy INVOLVED in deciding which neighborhood gets its garbage picked up on Tuesdays.  That's simple management.  That's why most municipalities don't even use political parties in their city elections.  And Detroit is one of them.
> 
> Seriously, are you retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one other than you believes that....when a political party thinks the criminal is a victim and releasing them levels the playing field that is a political party implementing their policies....you doofus.
> 
> Please....I think everyone needs a good laugh......tell us again how Chicago is not run by the democrat party......please........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find Chicago on that same list I gave you.  Just like it was there the last time you tried to float this dishonest turd of dichotomous bullshit and got your clock cleaned then too.
> 
> I understand that mythology and fairy tales are fun and all, but I'm kinda based on facts.  Your puerile and self-satisfied Arguments from Emotion do not impress me one iota.  Any more than your dead-giveaway sweeping generalization sigline.  Both are signs of an insecure and incompetent intellect.
Click to expand...



Tell us again......

Chicago is not run by the democrat party....


People need a good laugh....


----------



## Pogo

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....Detroit, Michigan has had a democrat mayor since 1962 with democrat party policies on crime and punishment...that is the difference you dope...since access to guns is obviously possible in both cities since they are so close.......
> 
> If you keep releasing violent criminals, they keep committing crimes....you doofus.
> 
> And what happened in Detroit when more, normal people went out and bought guns for self defense.....?
> 
> Facts About Mass Shootings Support Gun Ownership, Not Gun Control
> 
> James Craig, who returned to his native Detroit as its chief of police in June 2013, believes in the strength of a legally armed populace. After working as a police officer for nearly three decades in Los Angeles, “where ‘it took an act of Congress’ to get permission to carry a gun,” Craig transferred to Portland, Maine. There, he discovered a vastly safer city, and one where gun ownership was common. It was in Portland that Craig realized “the effect…good Americans who are armed can have on reducing violence.”
> 
> Prior to Craig’s arrival, Detroit was among the most violent cities in the country. According to FBI statistics, 80 in 1000 Detroit residents “became victims of violent or property crime each year.” In 2012, 386 criminal homicides had been reported in the city. To bring down crime rates, the new chief of police urged Detroit residents to legally and safely arm themselves.
> 
> *In 2014, Craig’s department issued 1,100 handgun permits. That year, the number of home invasions decreased by 38 percent, with the numbers of shootings and robberies likewise decreasing. Of the 1,800 felons queried in a 2015 survey, 57 percent identified their biggest fear as “armed citizens.”*
> 
> Since Craig took over the department, Detroit has experienced “double-digit drops” in “nonfatal shootings, robberies, and carjackings.” Although the city’s levels of violence still leave much to be desired, in 2017, Detroit recorded its “lowest number of homicides since 1966.”
> 
> Craig believes a conversation surrounding guns should not be about gun control, but “crime control.” As he explains, “individuals who are criminally inclined…when in possession of a weapon, create the problems.”
> 
> Before Democrats look to new measures of gun control, they should concern themselves with the enforcement of existing gun laws, keeping weapons out of the hands of criminals, and holding accountable institutions and policies which allow threats to go undetected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more desperate you get to pimp your Almighty Gun fetish, the more hilarious are your fabrications.
> 
> "Democrats" (again, proper names get capitalized in English) and "Republicans" have ZERO to do with running cities.  There's simply no political party philosophy INVOLVED in deciding which neighborhood gets its garbage picked up on Tuesdays.  That's simple management.  That's why most municipalities don't even use political parties in their city elections.  And Detroit is one of them.
> 
> Seriously, are you retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one other than you believes that....when a political party thinks the criminal is a victim and releasing them levels the playing field that is a political party implementing their policies....you doofus.
> 
> Please....I think everyone needs a good laugh......tell us again how Chicago is not run by the democrat party......please........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find Chicago on that same list I gave you.  Just like it was there the last time you tried to float this dishonest turd of dichotomous bullshit and got your clock cleaned then too.
> 
> I understand that mythology and fairy tales are fun and all, but I'm kinda based on facts.  Your puerile and self-satisfied Arguments from Emotion do not impress me one iota.  Any more than your dead-giveaway sweeping generalization sigline.  Both are signs of an insecure and incompetent intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again......
> 
> Chicago is not run by the democrat party....
> 
> 
> People need a good laugh....
Click to expand...


And whenever you show up, we get one.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Yes, we have crazy, cowardly people in our country too.  In this case, he took the cowardly way out and destroyed a number of strangers who had no influence on his life.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well moron, you then can't explain this.....more Americans own and carry guns, our gun crime rate went down 49%, gun crime went down 75%......
> 
> And there you go....a sexual fixation on guns and this time a bullet.....you left wing, anti-gun extremists have some very weird sexual fixations.....start talking about guns and you asshats talk about the penis.......you need help...
> 
> Gun crime is going up in Canada...as their drug gangs become more violent to protect drug turf.
> 
> We had 10 mass public shootings in 2019...... 10 individuals in a country of over 320 million people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We had ten mass shootings in 2019" --- where "10" is defined as "417".
> More mass shootings than calendar days in 2019
> 
> I stopped reading right there since I KNEW without bothering to look up a number that it was complete fabricated lower intestinal ploppage.
> 
> Such a lying fuck.  You must actually think that you can just post shit and it takes form like some kind of Frankenstein.
Click to expand...


From that same link:

>> In the end, *2019 had the highest number of mass shootings in any year since 2014*, when the Gun Violence Archive started its count. It has surpassed the prior record of 382 mass shootings in 2016. The GVA reported 346 mass shootings in 2017 and 337 in 2018.  <<

Among those listed:

A shootout at a kosher grocery store in Jersey City, New Jersey, on December 10. Three people in the store were killed and three others wounded, including two police officers. The two attackers also died in the shootout. The attackers also shot and killed a police detective at a nearby cemetery before the store attack. 
A shooting near New Orleans' French Quarter on December 1 that left 10 people injured.
A shooting at Saugus High School in Santa Clarita, California, on November 14, which left two teenage students dead and three wounded. The suspect, a 16-year-old student, shot himself in the head and died the next day.
A drive-by shooting spree in Odessa and Midland, Texas, on August 31, with seven people killed and 24 wounded
A shooting in a historic district of Dayton, Ohio, on August 4, with nine people killed and 27 injured.
A shooting at Walmart in El Paso, Texas, on August 3, with 22 people killed and 24 wounded. It was the deadliest shooting of the year, and the seventh-deadliest in modern U.S. history.
A shooting at a playground hosting a community festival in the Brownsville neighborhood of Brooklyn, New York, on July 28. One person was killed and 11 were wounded.
A shooting at the Gilroy Garlic Festival in the San Francisco Bay Area on July 28. Three people were killed — two of them children — and 12 were wounded. Police shot and killed the gunman.
A shooting in a municipal building in Virginia Beach, on May 31, where a former city employee killed 12 people and wounded four.

Those are just the biggest nine.  And you're sitting on this site trying to sell there were only "ten".

Oh and we CONTINUE TO WAIT for that quote of me saying "guns cause crime and murder".  Crickets.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely, but if you see anything, please post it. This is awful.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >> Nova Scotia RCMP responded to numerous 911 calls about a gun-related incident late Saturday night in the small community of Portapique, 33 kilometres west of Truro, N.S.​​Police said at a news conference late Sunday afternoon that they found "several" casualties inside and outside a residence, but no suspect.​​Police secured the area and began a search that led to multiple sites in the area, including structures on fire. They eventually pursued the suspect across several Nova Scotia communities. The province's police watchdog, the Serious Incident Response Team (SIRT), named the village of Shubenacadie as the site of a "serious criminal event."​​Crimes were scattered over at least 50 kilometres, police said. The suspect used his gun during the rampage, but may have used "other methods" as well, said RCMP Chief Supt. Chris Leather.​​Leather said that "in excess of 10 people" were killed and at least two people were injured. RCMP Commissioner Brenda Lucki later raised the death toll to at least 13, not including the gunman.​​The only named victim so far is RCMP veteran Const. Heidi Stevenson, who police say was killed Sunday morning responding to the incident. The married mother of two had been with the force for 23 years.​​​
> 
> 
> ​Police said a male RCMP officer was among the injured, but didn't release his name. His injuries are not life-threatening, Leather said.​​He said the civilian deaths appeared to be at least partly random.​​... The chase for Wortman eventually made its way to one of Nova Scotia's busiest highways. It ended near a gas station in Enfield, about 35 kilometres from Halifax, where police officers shot Wortman. SIRT said in a news release Sunday night that he died at the scene.​​There were half a dozen police vehicles at the gas station. Yellow police tape surrounded the gas pumps, and a large silver-coloured SUV was being investigated.​​*What we don't know*​*An exact death toll: *Because there were so many crime scenes, Leather said he didn't know what the final death toll will be. It's also unclear how many people were injured, except that it was at least two. <<  --- CBC​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like if someone had a gun, then things may have been different as far as innocent lives being saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, because when you see your house is on fire, the first thing to do is grab some gasoline.
> 
> SMH
Click to expand...

Does it make you feel gay that the shooter spent 12 hours going house to house shooting people?
Think that would happen in America?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well moron, you then can't explain this.....more Americans own and carry guns, our gun crime rate went down 49%, gun crime went down 75%......
> 
> And there you go....a sexual fixation on guns and this time a bullet.....you left wing, anti-gun extremists have some very weird sexual fixations.....start talking about guns and you asshats talk about the penis.......you need help...
> 
> Gun crime is going up in Canada...as their drug gangs become more violent to protect drug turf.
> 
> We had 10 mass public shootings in 2019...... 10 individuals in a country of over 320 million people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We had ten mass shootings in 2019" --- where "10" is defined as "417".
> More mass shootings than calendar days in 2019
> 
> I stopped reading right there since I KNEW without bothering to look up a number that it was complete fabricated lower intestinal ploppage.
> 
> Such a lying fuck.  You must actually think that you can just post shit and it takes form like some kind of Frankenstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From that same link:
> 
> >> In the end, *2019 had the highest number of mass shootings in any year since 2014*, when the Gun Violence Archive started its count. It has surpassed the prior record of 382 mass shootings in 2016. The GVA reported 346 mass shootings in 2017 and 337 in 2018.  <<
> 
> Among those listed:
> 
> A shootout at a kosher grocery store in Jersey City, New Jersey, on December 10. Three people in the store were killed and three others wounded, including two police officers. The two attackers also died in the shootout. The attackers also shot and killed a police detective at a nearby cemetery before the store attack.
> A shooting near New Orleans' French Quarter on December 1 that left 10 people injured.
> A shooting at Saugus High School in Santa Clarita, California, on November 14, which left two teenage students dead and three wounded. The suspect, a 16-year-old student, shot himself in the head and died the next day.
> A drive-by shooting spree in Odessa and Midland, Texas, on August 31, with seven people killed and 24 wounded
> A shooting in a historic district of Dayton, Ohio, on August 4, with nine people killed and 27 injured.
> A shooting at Walmart in El Paso, Texas, on August 3, with 22 people killed and 24 wounded. It was the deadliest shooting of the year, and the seventh-deadliest in modern U.S. history.
> A shooting at a playground hosting a community festival in the Brownsville neighborhood of Brooklyn, New York, on July 28. One person was killed and 11 were wounded.
> A shooting at the Gilroy Garlic Festival in the San Francisco Bay Area on July 28. Three people were killed — two of them children — and 12 were wounded. Police shot and killed the gunman.
> A shooting in a municipal building in Virginia Beach, on May 31, where a former city employee killed 12 people and wounded four.
> 
> Those are just the biggest nine.  And you're sitting on this site trying to sell there were only "ten".
> 
> Oh and we CONTINUE TO WAIT for that quote of me saying "guns cause crime and murder".  Crickets.
Click to expand...

Then why are Democrats releasing violent felons from prison early?  California is now practicing catch and release for felons. They’re out within hours of being arrested.


----------



## Pogo

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely, but if you see anything, please post it. This is awful.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >> Nova Scotia RCMP responded to numerous 911 calls about a gun-related incident late Saturday night in the small community of Portapique, 33 kilometres west of Truro, N.S.​​Police said at a news conference late Sunday afternoon that they found "several" casualties inside and outside a residence, but no suspect.​​Police secured the area and began a search that led to multiple sites in the area, including structures on fire. They eventually pursued the suspect across several Nova Scotia communities. The province's police watchdog, the Serious Incident Response Team (SIRT), named the village of Shubenacadie as the site of a "serious criminal event."​​Crimes were scattered over at least 50 kilometres, police said. The suspect used his gun during the rampage, but may have used "other methods" as well, said RCMP Chief Supt. Chris Leather.​​Leather said that "in excess of 10 people" were killed and at least two people were injured. RCMP Commissioner Brenda Lucki later raised the death toll to at least 13, not including the gunman.​​The only named victim so far is RCMP veteran Const. Heidi Stevenson, who police say was killed Sunday morning responding to the incident. The married mother of two had been with the force for 23 years.​​​
> 
> 
> ​Police said a male RCMP officer was among the injured, but didn't release his name. His injuries are not life-threatening, Leather said.​​He said the civilian deaths appeared to be at least partly random.​​... The chase for Wortman eventually made its way to one of Nova Scotia's busiest highways. It ended near a gas station in Enfield, about 35 kilometres from Halifax, where police officers shot Wortman. SIRT said in a news release Sunday night that he died at the scene.​​There were half a dozen police vehicles at the gas station. Yellow police tape surrounded the gas pumps, and a large silver-coloured SUV was being investigated.​​*What we don't know*​*An exact death toll: *Because there were so many crime scenes, Leather said he didn't know what the final death toll will be. It's also unclear how many people were injured, except that it was at least two. <<  --- CBC​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like if someone had a gun, then things may have been different as far as innocent lives being saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, because when you see your house is on fire, the first thing to do is grab some gasoline.
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it make you feel gay that the shooter spent 12 hours going house to house shooting people?
> Think that would happen in America?
Click to expand...


"Gay"?  

That's a weird way to roll. Did you get the USMB page mixed up with your porn page again?

What it makes me feel is assured that the poster who tried to set this guy up as a Hitlerian because it was April 20, has his calendar up his ass because it started on Saturday the 18th and into yesterday the 19th, with TODAY being April 20.

Other than that I don' know nuttin' about no "gay".


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely, but if you see anything, please post it. This is awful.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >> Nova Scotia RCMP responded to numerous 911 calls about a gun-related incident late Saturday night in the small community of Portapique, 33 kilometres west of Truro, N.S.​​Police said at a news conference late Sunday afternoon that they found "several" casualties inside and outside a residence, but no suspect.​​Police secured the area and began a search that led to multiple sites in the area, including structures on fire. They eventually pursued the suspect across several Nova Scotia communities. The province's police watchdog, the Serious Incident Response Team (SIRT), named the village of Shubenacadie as the site of a "serious criminal event."​​Crimes were scattered over at least 50 kilometres, police said. The suspect used his gun during the rampage, but may have used "other methods" as well, said RCMP Chief Supt. Chris Leather.​​Leather said that "in excess of 10 people" were killed and at least two people were injured. RCMP Commissioner Brenda Lucki later raised the death toll to at least 13, not including the gunman.​​The only named victim so far is RCMP veteran Const. Heidi Stevenson, who police say was killed Sunday morning responding to the incident. The married mother of two had been with the force for 23 years.​​​
> 
> 
> ​Police said a male RCMP officer was among the injured, but didn't release his name. His injuries are not life-threatening, Leather said.​​He said the civilian deaths appeared to be at least partly random.​​... The chase for Wortman eventually made its way to one of Nova Scotia's busiest highways. It ended near a gas station in Enfield, about 35 kilometres from Halifax, where police officers shot Wortman. SIRT said in a news release Sunday night that he died at the scene.​​There were half a dozen police vehicles at the gas station. Yellow police tape surrounded the gas pumps, and a large silver-coloured SUV was being investigated.​​*What we don't know*​*An exact death toll: *Because there were so many crime scenes, Leather said he didn't know what the final death toll will be. It's also unclear how many people were injured, except that it was at least two. <<  --- CBC​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like if someone had a gun, then things may have been different as far as innocent lives being saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, because when you see your house is on fire, the first thing to do is grab some gasoline.
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it make you feel gay that the shooter spent 12 hours going house to house shooting people?
> Think that would happen in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Gay"?
> 
> That's a weird way to roll. Did you get the USMB page mixed up with your porn page again?
> 
> What it makes me feel is assured that the poster who tried to set this guy up as a Hitlerian because it was April 20, has his calendar up his ass because it started on Saturday the 18th and into yesterday the 19th, with TODAY being April 20.
> 
> Other than that I don' know nuttin' about no "gay".
Click to expand...

You have no idea what gay means. Yikes, public education is horrible.
Now address my question. Is a house to house 12 hour shooting spree possible in America?


----------



## Pogo

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly not a time to be so disgusting as to politicize this.
> 
> What kind of sick monster would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> A denture maker.  I finally got another article to pull up.
> 
> We had a guy recently go door to door and kill six.  He was an old vet with a drinking problem; the victims were all up to their eyeballs in drugs/dealing.  The adage around here when there is a shooting is "drugs."  Always.
> But a denture maker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? That is horrifying. Was is close to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  We were disgusted by it, but he did all but one shooting inside and it was only during the last, when he winged a neighbor who heard the shots and came outside, that the police were called and we knew anything about it.   The guy then drove into town and went to the American Legion Hall, which is his drinking hangout, ordered a beer and told them to call the cops, that he just shot six people.  Went quietly.  So no, except for a few minutes on the scanner when rumors were flying amuck, we weren't scared.  I was at work and the receptionist carries, so we pretty much just carried on 'til the cops said "Got him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you please post if there is any way to help those affected? I’m sure the people who post here would like to be able to contribute however we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonel, I'm sure their friends and family took care of them; tight knit community.  But that's kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely, but if you see anything, please post it. This is awful.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >> Nova Scotia RCMP responded to numerous 911 calls about a gun-related incident late Saturday night in the small community of Portapique, 33 kilometres west of Truro, N.S.​​Police said at a news conference late Sunday afternoon that they found "several" casualties inside and outside a residence, but no suspect.​​Police secured the area and began a search that led to multiple sites in the area, including structures on fire. They eventually pursued the suspect across several Nova Scotia communities. The province's police watchdog, the Serious Incident Response Team (SIRT), named the village of Shubenacadie as the site of a "serious criminal event."​​Crimes were scattered over at least 50 kilometres, police said. The suspect used his gun during the rampage, but may have used "other methods" as well, said RCMP Chief Supt. Chris Leather.​​Leather said that "in excess of 10 people" were killed and at least two people were injured. RCMP Commissioner Brenda Lucki later raised the death toll to at least 13, not including the gunman.​​The only named victim so far is RCMP veteran Const. Heidi Stevenson, who police say was killed Sunday morning responding to the incident. The married mother of two had been with the force for 23 years.​​​
> 
> 
> ​Police said a male RCMP officer was among the injured, but didn't release his name. His injuries are not life-threatening, Leather said.​​He said the civilian deaths appeared to be at least partly random.​​... The chase for Wortman eventually made its way to one of Nova Scotia's busiest highways. It ended near a gas station in Enfield, about 35 kilometres from Halifax, where police officers shot Wortman. SIRT said in a news release Sunday night that he died at the scene.​​There were half a dozen police vehicles at the gas station. Yellow police tape surrounded the gas pumps, and a large silver-coloured SUV was being investigated.​​*What we don't know*​*An exact death toll: *Because there were so many crime scenes, Leather said he didn't know what the final death toll will be. It's also unclear how many people were injured, except that it was at least two. <<  --- CBC​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like if someone had a gun, then things may have been different as far as innocent lives being saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, because when you see your house is on fire, the first thing to do is grab some gasoline.
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it make you feel gay that the shooter spent 12 hours going house to house shooting people?
> Think that would happen in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Gay"?
> 
> That's a weird way to roll. Did you get the USMB page mixed up with your porn page again?
> 
> What it makes me feel is assured that the poster who tried to set this guy up as a Hitlerian because it was April 20, has his calendar up his ass because it started on Saturday the 18th and into yesterday the 19th, with TODAY being April 20.
> 
> Other than that I don' know nuttin' about no "gay".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what gay means. Yikes, public education is horrible.
> Now address my question. Is a house to house 12 hour shooting spree possible in America?
Click to expand...


Where do you think Canada _*is*_?  Africa?


----------



## 2aguy

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well moron, you then can't explain this.....more Americans own and carry guns, our gun crime rate went down 49%, gun crime went down 75%......
> 
> And there you go....a sexual fixation on guns and this time a bullet.....you left wing, anti-gun extremists have some very weird sexual fixations.....start talking about guns and you asshats talk about the penis.......you need help...
> 
> Gun crime is going up in Canada...as their drug gangs become more violent to protect drug turf.
> 
> We had 10 mass public shootings in 2019...... 10 individuals in a country of over 320 million people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We had ten mass shootings in 2019" --- where "10" is defined as "417".
> More mass shootings than calendar days in 2019
> 
> I stopped reading right there since I KNEW without bothering to look up a number that it was complete fabricated lower intestinal ploppage.
> 
> Such a lying fuck.  You must actually think that you can just post shit and it takes form like some kind of Frankenstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From that same link:
> 
> >> In the end, *2019 had the highest number of mass shootings in any year since 2014*, when the Gun Violence Archive started its count. It has surpassed the prior record of 382 mass shootings in 2016. The GVA reported 346 mass shootings in 2017 and 337 in 2018.  <<
> 
> Among those listed:
> 
> A shootout at a kosher grocery store in Jersey City, New Jersey, on December 10. Three people in the store were killed and three others wounded, including two police officers. The two attackers also died in the shootout. The attackers also shot and killed a police detective at a nearby cemetery before the store attack.
> A shooting near New Orleans' French Quarter on December 1 that left 10 people injured.
> A shooting at Saugus High School in Santa Clarita, California, on November 14, which left two teenage students dead and three wounded. The suspect, a 16-year-old student, shot himself in the head and died the next day.
> A drive-by shooting spree in Odessa and Midland, Texas, on August 31, with seven people killed and 24 wounded
> A shooting in a historic district of Dayton, Ohio, on August 4, with nine people killed and 27 injured.
> A shooting at Walmart in El Paso, Texas, on August 3, with 22 people killed and 24 wounded. It was the deadliest shooting of the year, and the seventh-deadliest in modern U.S. history.
> A shooting at a playground hosting a community festival in the Brownsville neighborhood of Brooklyn, New York, on July 28. One person was killed and 11 were wounded.
> A shooting at the Gilroy Garlic Festival in the San Francisco Bay Area on July 28. Three people were killed — two of them children — and 12 were wounded. Police shot and killed the gunman.
> A shooting in a municipal building in Virginia Beach, on May 31, where a former city employee killed 12 people and wounded four.
> 
> Those are just the biggest nine.  And you're sitting on this site trying to sell there were only "ten".
> 
> Oh and we CONTINUE TO WAIT for that quote of me saying "guns cause crime and murder".  Crickets.
Click to expand...



Yes....the Gun Violence Archive lies....it mixes up criminal and gang shootings in to increase the number of mass public shooings....two different crimes to fake high mass public shooting numbers....thanks for pointing that out.....the Gun Violence Archive has to lie about mass public shootings to deceive the public....

A mass public shooting is not a gang shooting, over drug turf, rivalries, crap games, block parties.....

A mass public shooting is an individual, without any other crime involved, walking into a public space to murder complete strangers....the entire act is the act of murder without any other precondition....

US mass shootings, 1982-2020: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation

Dating back to at least 2005, the FBI and leading criminologists essentially defined a mass shooting as a single attack in a public place in which four or more victims were killed. We adopted that baseline for fatalities when we gathered data in 2012 on three decades worth of cases. 
-------


Here is a description of the criteria we use:

The perpetrator took the lives of at least four people. A 2008 FBI report identifies an individual as a mass murderer—versus a spree killer or a serial killer—if he kills four or more people in a single incident (not including himself), typically in a single location. (*In 2013, the US government’s fatality baseline was revised down to three; our database reflects this change beginning from Jan. 2013, as detailed above.)
The killings were carried out by a lone shooter. (Except in the case of the Columbine massacre and the Westside Middle School killings, which involved two shooters.)
The shootings occurred in a public place. (Except in the case of a party on private property in Crandon, Wisconsin, and another in Seattle, where crowds of strangers had gathered, essentially constituting a public crowd.)* Crimes primarily related to gang activity or armed robbery are not included, nor are mass killings that took place in private homes (often stemming from domestic violence).*
Perpetrators who died or were wounded during the attack are not included in the victim tallies.
We included a handful of cases also known as “spree killings“—cases in which the killings occurred in more than one location, but still over a short period of time, that otherwise fit the above criteria.

----------------------
*Our research focused on indiscriminate rampages in public places resulting in four or more victims killed by the attacker. We exclude shootings stemming from more conventionally motivated crimes such as armed robbery or gang violence.* 

(Or in which the perpetrators have not been identified.) Other news outlets and researchers have since published larger tallies that include a wide range of gun crimes in which four or more people have been either wounded or killed. While those larger datasets of multiple-victim shootings are useful for studying the broader problem of gun violence, our investigation provides an in-depth look at a distinct phenomenon—from the firearms used and mental health factors to the growing copycat problem. Tracking mass shootings is complex; we believe ours is the most useful approach for studying this specific phenomenon.


----------



## 2aguy

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well moron, you then can't explain this.....more Americans own and carry guns, our gun crime rate went down 49%, gun crime went down 75%......
> 
> And there you go....a sexual fixation on guns and this time a bullet.....you left wing, anti-gun extremists have some very weird sexual fixations.....start talking about guns and you asshats talk about the penis.......you need help...
> 
> Gun crime is going up in Canada...as their drug gangs become more violent to protect drug turf.
> 
> We had 10 mass public shootings in 2019...... 10 individuals in a country of over 320 million people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We had ten mass shootings in 2019" --- where "10" is defined as "417".
> More mass shootings than calendar days in 2019
> 
> I stopped reading right there since I KNEW without bothering to look up a number that it was complete fabricated lower intestinal ploppage.
> 
> Such a lying fuck.  You must actually think that you can just post shit and it takes form like some kind of Frankenstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From that same link:
> 
> >> In the end, *2019 had the highest number of mass shootings in any year since 2014*, when the Gun Violence Archive started its count. It has surpassed the prior record of 382 mass shootings in 2016. The GVA reported 346 mass shootings in 2017 and 337 in 2018.  <<
> 
> Among those listed:
> 
> A shootout at a kosher grocery store in Jersey City, New Jersey, on December 10. Three people in the store were killed and three others wounded, including two police officers. The two attackers also died in the shootout. The attackers also shot and killed a police detective at a nearby cemetery before the store attack.
> A shooting near New Orleans' French Quarter on December 1 that left 10 people injured.
> A shooting at Saugus High School in Santa Clarita, California, on November 14, which left two teenage students dead and three wounded. The suspect, a 16-year-old student, shot himself in the head and died the next day.
> A drive-by shooting spree in Odessa and Midland, Texas, on August 31, with seven people killed and 24 wounded
> A shooting in a historic district of Dayton, Ohio, on August 4, with nine people killed and 27 injured.
> A shooting at Walmart in El Paso, Texas, on August 3, with 22 people killed and 24 wounded. It was the deadliest shooting of the year, and the seventh-deadliest in modern U.S. history.
> A shooting at a playground hosting a community festival in the Brownsville neighborhood of Brooklyn, New York, on July 28. One person was killed and 11 were wounded.
> A shooting at the Gilroy Garlic Festival in the San Francisco Bay Area on July 28. Three people were killed — two of them children — and 12 were wounded. Police shot and killed the gunman.
> A shooting in a municipal building in Virginia Beach, on May 31, where a former city employee killed 12 people and wounded four.
> 
> Those are just the biggest nine.  And you're sitting on this site trying to sell there were only "ten".
> 
> Oh and we CONTINUE TO WAIT for that quote of me saying "guns cause crime and murder".  Crickets.
Click to expand...



The Gun Violence Archive lies........they know that a Mass Public Shooting is a different crime from gang violence.....they know that Americans understand a mass public shooting is not gang bangers shooting at each other, but an individual walking into a public space for no other reason than to murder strangers...

The GVA knows this and they know that 95% of Americans do not have to fear gang shootings since they do not live in democrat party controlled voting districts where gang members are allowed to run free.....but the media hypes mass public shootings 24/7 when they happen because they happen in public places where normal people work, shop, and pray..............

Again....2019....10 official mass public shootings....but you can't tell the public that out of a country of over 320 million people, 10 individuals murdered people in mass public shootings....you can't stampede them into giving you unlimited power to grab guns with that number.....so doofuses like you use the fake number of the Gun Violence Archive to lie to the American people.....to hide the truth, and to instill fear....


----------



## Papageorgio

Too bad. Truth is, people are people, you can’t legislate behavior.


----------



## PoliticalChic

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well moron, you then can't explain this.....more Americans own and carry guns, our gun crime rate went down 49%, gun crime went down 75%......
> 
> And there you go....a sexual fixation on guns and this time a bullet.....you left wing, anti-gun extremists have some very weird sexual fixations.....start talking about guns and you asshats talk about the penis.......you need help...
> 
> Gun crime is going up in Canada...as their drug gangs become more violent to protect drug turf.
> 
> We had 10 mass public shootings in 2019...... 10 individuals in a country of over 320 million people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We had ten mass shootings in 2019" --- where "10" is defined as "417".
> More mass shootings than calendar days in 2019
> 
> I stopped reading right there since I KNEW without bothering to look up a number that it was complete fabricated lower intestinal ploppage.
> 
> Such a lying fuck.  You must actually think that you can just post shit and it takes form like some kind of Frankenstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From that same link:
> 
> >> In the end, *2019 had the highest number of mass shootings in any year since 2014*, when the Gun Violence Archive started its count. It has surpassed the prior record of 382 mass shootings in 2016. The GVA reported 346 mass shootings in 2017 and 337 in 2018.  <<
> 
> Among those listed:
> 
> A shootout at a kosher grocery store in Jersey City, New Jersey, on December 10. Three people in the store were killed and three others wounded, including two police officers. The two attackers also died in the shootout. The attackers also shot and killed a police detective at a nearby cemetery before the store attack.
> A shooting near New Orleans' French Quarter on December 1 that left 10 people injured.
> A shooting at Saugus High School in Santa Clarita, California, on November 14, which left two teenage students dead and three wounded. The suspect, a 16-year-old student, shot himself in the head and died the next day.
> A drive-by shooting spree in Odessa and Midland, Texas, on August 31, with seven people killed and 24 wounded
> A shooting in a historic district of Dayton, Ohio, on August 4, with nine people killed and 27 injured.
> A shooting at Walmart in El Paso, Texas, on August 3, with 22 people killed and 24 wounded. It was the deadliest shooting of the year, and the seventh-deadliest in modern U.S. history.
> A shooting at a playground hosting a community festival in the Brownsville neighborhood of Brooklyn, New York, on July 28. One person was killed and 11 were wounded.
> A shooting at the Gilroy Garlic Festival in the San Francisco Bay Area on July 28. Three people were killed — two of them children — and 12 were wounded. Police shot and killed the gunman.
> A shooting in a municipal building in Virginia Beach, on May 31, where a former city employee killed 12 people and wounded four.
> 
> Those are just the biggest nine.  And you're sitting on this site trying to sell there were only "ten".
> 
> Oh and we CONTINUE TO WAIT for that quote of me saying "guns cause crime and murder".  Crickets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Gun Violence Archive lies........they know that a Mass Public Shooting is a different crime from gang violence.....they know that Americans understand a mass public shooting is not gang bangers shooting at each other, but an individual walking into a public space for no other reason than to murder strangers...
> 
> The GVA knows this and they know that 95% of Americans do not have to fear gang shootings since they do not live in democrat party controlled voting districts where gang members are allowed to run free.....but the media hypes mass public shootings 24/7 when they happen because they happen in public places where normal people work, shop, and pray..............
> 
> Again....2019....10 official mass public shootings....but you can't tell the public that out of a country of over 320 million people, 10 individuals murdered people in mass public shootings....you can't stampede them into giving you unlimited power to grab guns with that number.....so doofuses like you use the fake number of the Gun Violence Archive to lie to the American people.....to hide the truth, and to instill fear....
Click to expand...


Highly informative!


----------



## beagle9

Guns for self defence and hunting will always be part of America, so deal with it or get out. If we didn't have a way to protect ourselves until the law arrives, we would have hundreds of thousands more deaths than what we have every other year in America, and worse maybe even 6 million in 4 years time. Hmmmm I wonder where that happened in the world once upon a time ?


----------



## 2aguy

The number killed is up to 23.

They still haven't mentioned what weapon he used.......

Trudeau has been trying to push various bans on rifles and he is trying to use this for that....even though they haven't stated the weapon....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JGalt said:


> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> *Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say*
> 
> Following a manhunt, Canadian police have arrested a suspect in a Nova Scotia shooting after multiple victims were found.
> 
> Gabriel Wortman, 51, was taken into custody on Sunday after a pursuit throughout the Canadian province, Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) said.
> 
> Wortman was believed to be wearing a police uniform and driving a police vehicle, but is not employed by the RCMP, according to the police.
> 
> Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say
> 
> Heeerrre's Shooty...


Interesting he had a Royal Canadian Mounted Police uniform and vehicle to pull people over and shoot them 
That's not your standard mass shooting. More than likely used a sidearm to shoot his victims 
But Trudeau is wanting an assault weapons ban? Why?


----------



## 2aguy

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. There goes Canada's Right To Keep and Bear Arms.
> 
> *Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say*
> 
> Following a manhunt, Canadian police have arrested a suspect in a Nova Scotia shooting after multiple victims were found.
> 
> Gabriel Wortman, 51, was taken into custody on Sunday after a pursuit throughout the Canadian province, Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) said.
> 
> Wortman was believed to be wearing a police uniform and driving a police vehicle, but is not employed by the RCMP, according to the police.
> 
> Multiple victims in Canada shooting by suspect who was dressed as police officer, officials say
> 
> Heeerrre's Shooty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting he had a Royal Canadian Mounted Police uniform and vehicle to pull people over and shoot them
> That's not your standard mass shooting. More than likely used a sidearm to shoot his victims
> But Trudeau is wanting an assault weapons ban? Why?
Click to expand...



Good video on this.....


----------



## 2aguy

Still no word on the type of gun used.....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

2aguy said:


> Still no word on the type of gun used.....


He was armed with Pistol, Shotgun, and Rifle no specifics
It wasn't a mass shooting though it was a shooting spree that started on Saturday and ended on Sunday


----------



## 2aguy

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no word on the type of gun used.....
> 
> 
> 
> He was armed with Pistol, Shotgun, and Rifle no specifics
> It wasn't a mass shooting though it was a shooting spree that started on Saturday and ended on Sunday
Click to expand...



Do you have a link for the weapons?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

2aguy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no word on the type of gun used.....
> 
> 
> 
> He was armed with Pistol, Shotgun, and Rifle no specifics
> It wasn't a mass shooting though it was a shooting spree that started on Saturday and ended on Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for the weapons?
Click to expand...

The video I posted was the latest news release 
I said they are reporting that the shooter was armed with a pistol, shotgun, and rifle and gave no specifics of the type of weapons


----------



## 2aguy

So......still no definitive answer about the guns.....but, from this report, the killer owned 2 handguns and a shotgun......even though he was a prohibited person under Canadian law...

And if these are the weapons he used it may be likely that Trudeau doesn't want the type of guns used put out there before he has a chance to pass his new Assault Rifle ban....


From this article...

*As well, he had two handguns and a shotgun similar to police-issue firearms. “He was an enthusiast,” Mr. Rushton said. “He was a perfectionist, wanted to have everything just right.”*









						Nova Scotia shooter’s profile an ‘outlier’ to the police impersonator archetype
					

Gunman’s background bears a hallmark of two distinct but opposing personality types: the wannabe and the criminal impersonator




					www.theglobeandmail.com
				
















						RCMP Releases Details on Last Weekend's Nova Scotia Spree Shooting - The Truth About Guns
					

&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ The following is a statement given today by RCMP Superintendent Darrell Campbell regarding the mass shooting that took place in Nova Scotia last weekend, detailing the events that took place over 12 hours and resulted in 22 dead (plus the shooter) and three...




					www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------



## beagle9

This guy was a serial killer who used the methods that were used to achieve his goals. It's the person not the guns doing the killing, and allowing a person like this to go undetected for to long has now cost prescious lives. That's where the real investigation should be, otherwise was there a pattern found in this wack jobs character ?? How did this guy slip through the cracks, and how does someone like this go undetected for so long ??? Many questions that need answers quickly.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

beagle9 said:


> This guy was a serial killer who used the methods that were used to achieve his goals. It's the person not the guns doing the killing, and allowing a person like this to go undetected for to long has now cost prescious lives. That's where the real investigation should be, otherwise was there a pattern found in this wack jobs character ?? How did this guy slip through the cracks, and how does someone like this go undetected for so long ??? Many questions that need answers quickly.


I agree with what you are saying but since people want to put blame on things that have no control over how they were used...........
Maybe we should ban police uniforms since he was wearing one, and ban cars that are made to look like police cars.


----------



## 2aguy

Pogo said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this couldn't have happened in Canada because they have All the Best Gun Laws and every time there's a shooting in America they bring all the Snooty Canucks here to lecture us.
> 
> So I know I'm not reading this right now.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> (Condolences to the families of the lost. As we know humans are humans wherever you are and some of them are rotten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not correct.  Because it's got nothing to do with "laws" and never did.  Has everything to do with *Culture*.
> 
> We live in an established culture of violence and death, based around the penis-shaped bullet.  We're indoctrinated into it from childhood from TV commercials for toy guns to comic books "celebrating" gunslingers of the "old west".  Canada doesn't have that legacy.  MOST cultures don't have that shit. Then plug in a major Masculinity Crisis (guess what gender virtually all mass shooters comprise) and you have a recipe for mayhem.  You can pass or not pass all the laws you want, it doesn't change that _culture_.  As long as that culture demands worship of Almighty Gun with its attendant blood and carnage, those immersed in it will commit that carnage, laws or no laws.
> 
> Lemme see if I can dredge up an old thread of mine on this, the topic upon which I joined this site, right between the Jacksonville and Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> EDIT - here ya go, no thanks to the site search box -- had to Google to find it.  This is from a few years ago, begin paste:
> 
> I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.
> 
> Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.
> 
> The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people
> Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.
> 
> What's going on here?
> 
> One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.
> 
> I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)
> 
> And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.
> 
> People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
> 
> It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)
> 
> *704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
> Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
> Less than a mile apart.
> 
> What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?
> 
> Resources/further reading:​(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats​​(2) Freep.com 1/3/13​​A Tale of Two Cities​​Murder-Free Two Years​
> The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.
> 
> {end paste}
Click to expand...



You are a moron........









						The Reality of American Violence
					

There is a powerful and pervasive narrative about violence in America that goes something like this:




					medium.com
				




*3. The U.S. is not especially violent in a broad global context.*

Let’s return to international comparisons.

Again, it’s true that the United States has much less restrictive gun laws, and a much higher homicide rate, than, say, the U.K. or Japan. But that’s only half of the story: The U.S. also has much less restrictive gun laws than all of the countries that are _more_ violent.

Our neighbors, Canada and Mexico, serve to illustrate this phenomenon perfectly. Both countries have much more restrictive gun laws than those of the U.S. In 2017, Canada had a homicide rate of almost 2 per 100,00 — a bit higher than most European countries, but significantly lower than the U.S. homicide rate of 5 per 100,000. However, Mexico’s 2017 homicide rate was much higher at a whopping _25 per 100,000__._

What’s responsible for Canada’s relative peace and Mexico’s relative violence? That’s a complicated question far beyond the scope of this piece. What we can say for certain, though, is that “guns” and “gun laws” are not the fundamental answer. If it were that simple, the United States — with_ by far _the most guns and the most permissive gun laws of the three — would be the most violent, with Canada (a country with more permissive gun laws and twice as many guns per capita as Mexico) close behind, and Mexico as the most peaceful of three.

In reality, not only is Mexico more violent than the U.S. and Canada, it’s more violent by an enormous degree. Once again, we see that “guns” and “gun control” (or the lack thereof) fail to explain differences in observed levels of violence.


----------

